# Root Acer Iconia A1-830 ?



## vijay.alapati (Mar 21, 2014)

Hi, can someone please help me in rooting acer iconia A1-830. Running 4.4.2. Thx



Sent from my A1-830 using xda app-developers app


----------



## eatsleep (Mar 22, 2014)

vijay.alapati said:


> Hi, can someone please help me in rooting acer iconia A1-830. Running 4.4.2. Thx
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my A1-830 using xda app-developers app

Click to collapse



If you don't find anything, try farma-root, at your own risk


----------



## DarkDreamOff9 (Apr 15, 2014)

*Root Acer iconia a1-830*

hello ! ive just tried with framaroot 4k poot rootx 2.2 impactor kingo but rooting not work ! there are another way ?


----------



## Exnor (Apr 30, 2014)

vijay.alapati said:


> Hi, can someone please help me in rooting acer iconia A1-830. Running 4.4.2. Thx
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my A1-830 using xda app-developers app

Click to collapse



Are you running 4.4.x stock? Where did you get it? My 830 is still on 4.3.x...


----------



## djekan (May 5, 2014)

Hello,
Aready is possible ROOT Acer Iconia A1-830???

Thank you.

Enviado do meu Moto G através de Tapatalk


----------



## andytx (May 18, 2014)

djekan said:


> Hello,
> Aready is possible ROOT Acer Iconia A1-830???
> 
> Thank you.
> ...

Click to collapse



yeah , I'm looking to root this acer a1-830 too.


----------



## ssenbe (May 19, 2014)

*if you can find it, could you explain, how can rooting?*



andytx said:


> yeah , I'm looking to root this acer a1-830 too.

Click to collapse



I am also looking too. 
I think someone did it.
Please share your knowledge.


----------



## hotboy_ist (May 28, 2014)

any news?


----------



## Smelltastic (May 28, 2014)

hotboy_ist said:


> any news?

Click to collapse



According to a tweet by @srsroot, SRSRoot supports it for "Build: Acer_AV052_A1-830_0.009.05_WW_GEN1". Unfortunately mine's on 1.011.00_WW_GEN1 and it didn't work for me. Keeping an eye out & waiting.


----------



## hotboy_ist (May 30, 2014)

we need a new root then


----------



## Smelltastic (Jun 6, 2014)

hotboy_ist said:


> we need a new root then

Click to collapse



FYI, srsroot tweeted a couple days ago that their root was working for the A1-830 1.011. I tried it though and it didn't work for me. If you want to try it go ahead, if it works for anyone else I'd like to know.


----------



## prashant13b (Jun 6, 2014)

Download an app named ganapati framaroot and launch. 
It root you mobile and will also install super su 

Sent from my Andi 3.5KKe+ using XDA Premium 4 mobile app


----------



## Smelltastic (Jun 6, 2014)

prashantdrew said:


> Download an app named ganapati framaroot and launch.
> It root you mobile and will also install super su
> 
> Sent from my Andi 3.5KKe+ using XDA Premium 4 mobile app

Click to collapse



Thanks, but unfortunately framaroot (tried 1.9.2) does not work on the A1-830.


----------



## Alucard1238 (Jun 23, 2014)

Some news about root? srsroot did not work for me :crying:


----------



## akito77 (Jun 25, 2014)

Has someone tried cydia impactor?


----------



## filipe.lopes (Jun 25, 2014)

*Tried srsroot*

i tried srsroot too but not working :/ any sugestions ? sory for my bad english, im portuguese...


----------



## sunzaolive (Jun 26, 2014)

hotboy_ist said:


> we need a new root then

Click to collapse



have you guys successfully root Acer A1-830? I got one from Amazon.cn. OMG, become my nightmare, it seems China has banned everything from google, but the issue is I am living in Sweden... I need youtube, google chrome this sort of things... Please point me a direction. Thanks a lot! =)


----------



## filipe.lopes (Jun 27, 2014)

Why is so difficult to make the root for this tablet, i mean, dude this thing is almost a perfect copy of an ipad mini!! and it's famous!! :C i have a [email protected] smartphone from huawei (g510) that have roms and it simply [email protected]!! :C :c... i know a little bit about making rooms and stuff like that but unfortunately is not the necessary for helping with root!


----------



## social-design-concepts (Jun 30, 2014)

filipe.lopes said:


> Why is so difficult to make the root for this tablet, i mean, dude this thing is almost a perfect copy of an ipad mini!! and it's famous!! :C i have a [email protected] smartphone from huawei (g510) that have roms and it simply [email protected]!! :C :c... i know a little bit about making rooms and stuff like that but unfortunately is not the necessary for helping with root!

Click to collapse



You wanna check something on this for me? Maybe it will help with rooting... Send me this file /system/bin/droidboot after I examine it I'll get you some commands to check.


----------



## filipe.lopes (Jun 30, 2014)

social-design-concepts said:


> You wanna check something on this for me? Maybe it will help with rooting... Send me this file /system/bin/droidboot after I examine it I'll get you some commands to check.

Click to collapse



Here it is ! I hope that help's you...


----------



## vijay.alapati (Mar 21, 2014)

Hi, can someone please help me in rooting acer iconia A1-830. Running 4.4.2. Thx



Sent from my A1-830 using xda app-developers app


----------



## social-design-concepts (Jun 30, 2014)

filipe.lopes said:


> Here it is ! I hope that help's you...

Click to collapse




```
adb reboot-bootloader

fastboot oem startftm
```

let me know if it gives you any msg other than "unknown command"

If it gives an error like " to many links " try to issue


```
adb shell
```

you might have to power cycle by holding power button if that command returns a result. . . let me know. . .


----------



## ceefvnk (Jul 2, 2014)

social-design-concepts said:


> ```
> adb reboot-bootloader
> 
> fastboot oem startftm
> ...

Click to collapse



[email protected]:/ $ adb reboot-bootloader
* daemon not running. starting it now on port 5038 *
* daemon started successfully *
error: device not found
1|[email protected]:/ $ fastboot oem startftm
/system/bin/sh: fastboot: not found
127|[email protected]:/ $
127|[email protected]:/ $ fastboot oem
/system/bin/sh: fastboot: not found
127|[email protected]:/ $ adb shell
error: device not found
1|[email protected]:/ $


----------



## social-design-concepts (Jul 2, 2014)

ceefvnk said:


> [email protected]:/ $ adb reboot-bootloader
> * daemon not running. starting it now on port 5038 *
> * daemon started successfully *
> error: device not found
> ...

Click to collapse



from a pc connect by usb not on the device please. . .


----------



## ceefvnk (Jul 2, 2014)

social-design-concepts said:


> ```
> adb reboot-bootloader
> 
> fastboot oem startftm
> ...

Click to collapse



When i put adb reboot-bootloader ... Te device reboot on bootloader .. Then i put fastboot OEM startftm i got  stuck from device and  i do a hardreboot 

Zorry my english


----------



## social-design-concepts (Jul 2, 2014)

Getting access to a device this weekend I'll check something's


----------



## veril (Jul 4, 2014)

ive been trying to hunt down a way to root it so far my leads are some chinese root that almost worked for me but now my device isnt rooted but is stuck with an app called kinguser, the rootwas called rootgenius.

srsroot posted a tweet around an hour ago saying srsroot works for Acer_AV052_A1-830_1.014.00_WW_GEN1 4.2.2 but no success for me it claims it rooted my device but its not.


----------



## ceefvnk (Jul 4, 2014)

veril said:


> ive been trying to hunt down a way to root it so far my leads are some chinese root that almost worked for me but now my device isnt rooted but is stuck with an app called kinguser, the rootwas called rootgenius.
> 
> srsroot posted a tweet around an hour ago saying srsroot works for Acer_AV052_A1-830_1.014.00_WW_GEN1 4.2.2 but no success for me it claims it rooted my device but its not.

Click to collapse



yea i try too with srsroot but no success


----------



## veril (Jul 6, 2014)

pretty much devoting my life to trying to root this tablet and being a novice who's only ever oneclick rooted a droid x2 this is impossible.


----------



## social-design-concepts (Jul 6, 2014)

could someone pull this file and send it to me.

/system/bin/droidboot 

please zip it for me and upload for me to look @

Sent from my Venue 7 3730 using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## veril (Jul 6, 2014)

hope i did this right.


----------



## veril (Jul 7, 2014)

Also on a side note one of the roots I tried installed this its suppose to be like super user but I can't unistall it with out being rooted.

Sent from my A1-830 using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## stapler85 (Jul 7, 2014)

veril said:


> Also on a side note one of the roots I tried installed this its suppose to be like super user but I can't unistall it with out being rooted.
> 
> Sent from my A1-830 using XDA Free mobile app

Click to collapse





did the same, app was installed but cannot be removed, so it did do something to try root and got the app installed as part of system, really curious, i think we are very close to root but still not yet.

also SRSroot said it was rooted on latest try even inside the program but still not rooted.


----------



## veril (Jul 7, 2014)

Right srsroots pissing me off I've tweeted at them saying it doesnt work. if we could some how get ahold of him/them or what ever 

Sent from my A1-830 using XDA Free mobile app

---------- Post added at 08:39 PM ---------- Previous post was at 07:45 PM ----------

if i sent my tablet back to acer to get my money back or what ever do you think having that kinguser thing stuck on there would be a problem? i didnt buy it directly from them i bought it through target.com. because if no worrys ill probably just get a different tablet.


----------



## stapler85 (Jul 7, 2014)

i dont suggest return it just yet i feel we are very close to progress i mean the tab is just out less than half yr just give it bit more time i know its annoying, there are not root programs out there that works ive tried many chinese root programs since i can read them.

to get rid of kinguser have you tried factory reset?


----------



## veril (Jul 7, 2014)

stapler85 said:


> i dont suggest return it just yet i feel we are very close to progress i mean the tab is just out less than half yr just give it bit more time i know its annoying, there are not root programs out there that works ive tried many chinese root programs since i can read them.
> 
> to get rid of kinguser have you tried factory reset?

Click to collapse



ive tried everrrrryyy thing i've had it about two weeks and ive probably factory reset it 3 times trying to root/get rid of that one specific root. i have till the 18th to return it and if i do return it and every things A okay i'm probably going to get a dell venue.

---------- Post added at 09:41 PM ---------- Previous post was at 09:25 PM ----------




stapler85 said:


> i dont suggest return it just yet i feel we are very close to progress i mean the tab is just out less than half yr just give it bit more time i know its annoying, there are not root programs out there that works ive tried many chinese root programs since i can read them.
> 
> to get rid of kinguser have you tried factory reset?

Click to collapse




also have you tried this? i was skeptical but i tried it nothing worked but i also couldnt read any of it.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3MoXdzfFvsk


----------



## stapler85 (Jul 7, 2014)

veril said:


> ive tried everrrrryyy thing i've had it about two weeks and ive probably factory reset it 3 times trying to root/get rid of that one specific root. i have till the 18th to return it and if i do return it and every things A okay i'm probably going to get a dell venue.
> 
> ---------- Post added at 09:41 PM ---------- Previous post was at 09:25 PM ----------
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



just tried, says its rooted but doesnt, just like everything else


----------



## veril (Jul 7, 2014)

stapler85 said:


> just tried, says its rooted but doesnt, just like everything else

Click to collapse



sdfgsdfgjsdfkgjsdfhljkfghsjkdfghlsdfhgsdfg;iuhtisujdfghualsfghsdfjghdfgjshlruz;sdhfg




how would i go about figuring it out my self like how would i learn to make a root for my device im a guy with alot of free time but very basic knowledge of android devices.

---------- Post added 7th July 2014 at 12:19 AM ---------- Previous post was 6th July 2014 at 11:23 PM ----------

i tried looking into towel root a bit more any idea what any of this means??

== Introducing modstrings! ==
Modstrings are a way to modify the exploit parameters for your obscure phone.
This is only if your device can't be towelrooted.

Click "welcome to towelroot v3" 3 times and enter text.

1337 method(0-3), align(0-1), limit_offset(0-8191), hit_iov(0-7), temp_root(0-1)

method: which syscall is used in the blocking thread, try them all
align: which alignment to use for the iovs, try them all
limit_offset: 0 is probably the right value here, otherwise close to the samsung value and a multiple of 4
hit_iov: which iov to overwrite to cause block
temp_root: do a temp root putting su and daemonsu in /sbin, good for HTC and Motorola, doesn't fix exploit

To fix, align and method are probably your best bet(4*2=8 values), hit_iov maybe, limit_offset if you are desperate.

== Examples ==
Most phones:   "1337 0 1 0 4 0"
New Samsung:   "1337 0 1 7380 4 0"
Temp root:     "1337 0 1 0 4 1"


took a long shot and tried messaging geohot....


----------



## stapler85 (Jul 7, 2014)

veril said:


> sdfgsdfgjsdfkgjsdfhljkfghsjkdfghlsdfhgsdfg;iuhtisujdfghualsfghsdfjghdfgjshlruz;sdhfg
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



i have already tested the first 2 options combination from the towelroot mod string and doesnt work (2 x 4 total 8) i did not test rest of the options since i really dont feel much luck at all, also each time it fails root you have to reboot the tablet so it is time consuming, but you might wanna test other combination if you got time.

what it means is that there is different ways you can test the root method yourself by using his app

e.g 1337 1 1 0 4 0 is one way, then 1337 2 1 0 4 0 is another, but 1337 0 0 0 4 0 is also another, and so forth, within the range given of modifier allowed per each option. each combination of range is ONE root method, so in order to test you need to try each combination once then move onto next range combination, hope it makes sense, it took me a some time to figure what it meant.

so by the instruction, given it mentions the first 2 modifier is likely to be best bet so thats why i only tested that combination.


----------



## social-design-concepts (Jul 7, 2014)

*I Can Probably Get This Rooted . . .*

I need someone that is experienced with using adb / fastboot commands to PM me . . .

when i looked into towelroot it only seemed to contain ARM libs / binary so make sure you select tmp root. . .


----------



## mbsmith76 (Jul 8, 2014)

*ADB/Fastboot*



social-design-concepts said:


> I need someone that is experienced with using adb / fastboot commands to PM me . . .
> 
> when i looked into towelroot it only seemed to contain ARM libs / binary so make sure you select tmp root. . .

Click to collapse



Just purchased the A1-830 today, will get here Thursday. I'm proficient with adb and fastboot (way too many times having to set devices in and out of stock roms and recoveries), so should be able to get you what you need provided you can give me a rough idea of the commands you need.

Hopefully someone can help sooner, but if not, I'll assist.


----------



## vijay.alapati (Mar 21, 2014)

Hi, can someone please help me in rooting acer iconia A1-830. Running 4.4.2. Thx



Sent from my A1-830 using xda app-developers app


----------



## social-design-concepts (Jul 8, 2014)

mbsmith76 said:


> Just purchased the A1-830 today, will get here Thursday. I'm proficient with adb and fastboot (way too many times having to set devices in and out of stock roms and recoveries), so should be able to get you what you need provided you can give me a rough idea of the commands you need.
> 
> Hopefully someone can help sooner, but if not, I'll assist.

Click to collapse



OK just let me know when it arrives , possible may need to make a driver using the standard aosp driver depending on different modes. 

Kernel build date and IFWI version would also be useful.

Sent from my XT907 using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## veril (Jul 8, 2014)

__


----------



## mbsmith76 (Jul 9, 2014)

social-design-concepts said:


> OK just let me know when it arrives , possible may need to make a driver using the standard aosp driver depending on different modes.
> 
> Kernel build date and IFWI version would also be useful.
> 
> Sent from my XT907 using XDA Free mobile app

Click to collapse



Wow, fast shipping, the A1 arrived today. Looks like you have IFWI version already. What do I need to do to find the kernel build date?


----------



## veril (Jul 9, 2014)

I tried googling 
3.4.34 kernel.

And from what I saw its February 28th 2013.  

But I could be wrong.


Sent from my A1-830 using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## social-design-concepts (Jul 9, 2014)

mbsmith76 said:


> Wow, fast shipping, the A1 arrived today. Looks like you have IFWI version already. What do I need to do to find the kernel build date?

Click to collapse



from a shell


```
uname -a
```

does this device have adb access in charge mode?  

*HOW TO CHECK : *

unplug usb from device
power off device
plug usb into PC 
wait for charging animation to start then issue 
	
	



```
adb shell
```

 
Sent from my XT907 using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## veril (Jul 9, 2014)

social-design-concepts said:


> from a shell
> 
> 
> ```
> ...

Click to collapse





not sure if i did this right. if not maybe a push in the right direction would be nice.


----------



## veril (Jul 9, 2014)

i messed up didn't upload the picture and then i couldn't edit or post something new since the whole 5 minute spam thing.



i tried turning my tablet on and doing adb devices again and its showing something now so im assuming that means it doesnt have adb access when off?


----------



## mbsmith76 (Jul 9, 2014)

RE: adb access in shell mode. When I attempt to run, the daemon starts, but the device is not found. Could be a driver issue, I'm going to try the universal naked drivers next to see what happens.

When I run the shell command, I get "/system/bin/sh: uname: not found"

Sorry, I was hoping to be more help than this, but perhaps I'm more of a newb than I thought to this side of things. 

I'm more than willing to keep working at it. If you want to take the discussion to PM to avoid littering the thread, that's fine by me.


----------



## veril (Jul 9, 2014)

mbsmith76 said:


> RE: adb access in shell mode. When I attempt to run, the daemon starts, but the device is not found. Could be a driver issue, I'm going to try the universal naked drivers next to see what happens.
> 
> When I run the shell command, I get "/system/bin/sh: uname: not found"
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



i enjoy some what trying to learn this stuff but ill let you guys handle it just try to keep me updated some how if you guys start pming, ive been checking this like non stop.


----------



## social-design-concepts (Jul 9, 2014)

mbsmith76 said:


> RE: adb access in shell mode. When I attempt to run, the daemon starts, but the device is not found. Could be a driver issue, I'm going to try the universal naked drivers next to see what happens.
> 
> When I run the shell command, I get "/system/bin/sh: uname: not found"
> 
> ...

Click to collapse




```
busybox uname -a
```

do the charge off test again but have windows device manager open to see if you see any unknown devices. let me dig up some instructions on building adb / fastboot drivers.


----------



## veril (Jul 9, 2014)

social-design-concepts said:


> ```
> busybox uname -a
> ```
> 
> do the charge off test again but have windows device manager open to see if you see any unknown devices. let me dig up some instructions on building adb / fastboot drivers.

Click to collapse



this is what i see.


----------



## mbsmith76 (Jul 9, 2014)

veril said:


> this is what i see.

Click to collapse



I've got the same as veril. I've tried playing around with some alternate acer drivers, but to no avail.


----------



## social-design-concepts (Jul 9, 2014)

ACER-A1-830_adb-usbdriver


----------



## stapler85 (Jul 9, 2014)

have shell access here, adb driver installed by default on charge mode

EDIT: seems same result as others


----------



## social-design-concepts (Jul 9, 2014)

stapler85 said:


> View attachment 2841460
> 
> have shell access here, adb driver installed by default on charge mode
> 
> EDIT: seems same result as others

Click to collapse



busybox uname -a

Sent from my XT907 using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## stapler85 (Jul 9, 2014)

social-design-concepts said:


> busybox uname -a
> 
> Sent from my XT907 using XDA Free mobile app

Click to collapse







no go, recognize in device manager though, ignore the Samsung phone thing, i have had alot of android devices connected to this pc before so the drivers are confused, but yes seems adb is recognised i guess?




EDIT: attached mount screen, not sure which one you look for


----------



## stapler85 (Jul 9, 2014)

fast boot appears working fine, flash a rooted system img?


----------



## social-design-concepts (Jul 9, 2014)

stapler85 said:


> View attachment 2841710
> 
> fast boot appears working fine, flash a rooted system img?

Click to collapse



Don't think one exist? 

Sent from my XT907 using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## stapler85 (Jul 9, 2014)

:silly: wasnt thinking straight, was reading the Asus memo pad rooted sys img which uses the same soc x86


----------



## social-design-concepts (Jul 9, 2014)

stapler85 said:


> :silly: wasnt thinking straight, was reading the Asus memo pad rooted sys img which uses the same soc x86

Click to collapse



Open windows device manager 

Check this command in fastboot / droidboot mode

```
fastboot oem startftm
```

You should get a msg fail to many links or something like that at this point the device should be unresponsive to hardware keys.

Now check windows device manager and see if it still shows an android device if so try 


```
adb devices
```

to see if it shows your device if so try 


```
adb shell
```

if not long press power to turn the device off 

My Dell Venue 7 is based off the same chip as well


Sent from my Venue 7 3730 using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## vijay.alapati (Mar 21, 2014)

Hi, can someone please help me in rooting acer iconia A1-830. Running 4.4.2. Thx



Sent from my A1-830 using xda app-developers app


----------



## stapler85 (Jul 9, 2014)

social-design-concepts said:


> Open windows device manager
> 
> Check this command in fastboot / droidboot mode
> 
> ...

Click to collapse




1. got something different, it is unresponsive at this point though 


2. then i adb devices, now no longer can see the device, yet still appear in device manager

3. then i adb shell anyway, device not found

at this point i can still see it in device manager, it never dissapeared from device manager

then i turned off


----------



## Eekq (Jul 9, 2014)

Hi!

I think this is the easiest way to root any Acer Iconia A1-830:

Rootgenius


----------



## zswielder (Jul 9, 2014)

Did you confirm that rootgenius is working on this tablet though? My google search also found this tool, but I saw a post by someone saying even though he used the tool, he didn't have root access. Just wondering if this is a sure thing or work in progress.


----------



## veril (Jul 9, 2014)

I've tried it many times my device is unrooted and stuck with an app called kinguser.

Sent from my A1-830 using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## Eekq (Jul 9, 2014)

goldentequila said:


> Did you confirm that rootgenius is working on this tablet though? My google search also found this tool, but I saw a post by someone saying even though he used the tool, he didn't have root access. Just wondering if this is a sure thing or work in progress.

Click to collapse



I allready tried and work for me perfectly!
Maybe that was n older version what isn't work!


----------



## veril (Jul 9, 2014)

Send confirmation pictures for example your device saying its rooted and us clearly seeing its the Acer iconia a1-830.

Sent from my A1-830 using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## social-design-concepts (Jul 9, 2014)

veril said:


> Send confirmation pictures for example your device saying its rooted and us clearly seeing its the Acer iconia a1-830.
> 
> Sent from my A1-830 using XDA Free mobile app

Click to collapse



Try installing superSU from the play store or just issue us from adb shell

Sent from my Venue 7 3730 using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## veril (Jul 9, 2014)

social-design-concepts said:


> Try installing superSU from the play store or just issue us from adb shell
> 
> Sent from my Venue 7 3730 using XDA Free mobile app

Click to collapse



yeah nothing su from play store just asks for me to install binarys then fails and i tried the shell and nothing us says nothing found and if i try running su from shell i get


----------



## stapler85 (Jul 10, 2014)

veril said:


> yeah nothing su from play store just asks for me to install binarys then fails and i tried the shell and nothing us says nothing found and if i try running su from shell i get

Click to collapse



you seem to be running the SDK, just grab a simple adb from google will give more meaningful output


here's what i got, same meaning anyway


----------



## veril (Jul 10, 2014)

Oh okay 

Sent from my A1-830 using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## veril (Jul 11, 2014)

https://www.dropbox.com/s/3nev0hyo3w2ftxx/Application_Acer_1.3.2_A16DA21E_USB Driver.zip


----------



## Stuart Little (Jul 11, 2014)

You can root with:

*POOT: *This app is a one click root app. No computer needed
*
Framaroot:* Framaroot is a oneclick root app . No computer needed
This is the most popular one!

*Z4Root:* Z4Root is an oneclick root app . No computer needed

*Towelroot:* Towelroot is an oneclick root app. No computer needed

*Baidu:* No information

*Vroot:* No information

*Gingerbreak:* This app can root almost all gingerbread devices

*Downloads:*

*Poot* - Download the app >>here<<

*Framaroot* - Download the app inside this XDA Thread - >> CLICK HERE <<

*Z4ROOT* - Download the app inside this XDA Thread - >> CLICK HERE <<

*Towelroot* - Download the app inside this XDA Thread - >> CLICK HERE <<

*Baidu ROOT* - Download the app >> HERE <<

*vROOT* - Download the app >> HERE <<


*Gingerbreak* - Download the app inside this XDA Thread - >> CLICK HERE << 

*Flash a SU ZIP* - Download the ZIP >> HERE << and flash it on your unlocked bootloader phone !

*Hit thanks if you liked this post or this post has helped you out !*


----------



## zswielder (Jul 11, 2014)

DanielBink said:


> You can root with:
> 
> *POOT: *This app is a one click root app. No computer needed
> *
> ...

Click to collapse



Are you saying these apps are "confirmed" to be working for Acer Iconia A1-830? Or, are you just listing apps?


----------



## Stuart Little (Jul 11, 2014)

@goldentequila i give you some methods you can try


----------



## social-design-concepts (Jul 11, 2014)

i was able to root @veril last night using my method i'm working on scripting it at some point this today / weekend . . .


----------



## djekan (Jul 11, 2014)

I hav tryed this app and dont`t work. Framaroot ; vROOT;


----------



## Stuart Little (Jul 11, 2014)

@djekan try them all , most of the times is there always one that fits your device


----------



## zenmechanic (Jul 11, 2014)

social-design-concepts said:


> i was able to root @veril last night using my method i'm working on scripting it at some point this today / weekend . . .

Click to collapse



Good news.  I've spent the last few days trying to do the same thing.  How'd you do it?


----------



## social-design-concepts (Jul 11, 2014)

zenmechanic said:


> Good news.  I've spent the last few days trying to do the same thing.  How'd you do it?

Click to collapse



you'll just have to be a little patient and i'll post a link for the script to do it , i just wanted users to know that it has been successfully rooted . . .


----------



## ceefvnk (Jul 11, 2014)

social-design-concepts said:


> you'll just have to be a little patient and i'll post a link for the script to do it , i just wanted users to know that it has been successfully rooted . . .

Click to collapse



woooow thank u very much , il be waiting for ur script :laugh::laugh:


----------



## vijay.alapati (Mar 21, 2014)

Hi, can someone please help me in rooting acer iconia A1-830. Running 4.4.2. Thx



Sent from my A1-830 using xda app-developers app


----------



## zenmechanic (Jul 11, 2014)

social-design-concepts said:


> you'll just have to be a little patient and i'll post a link for the script to do it , i just wanted users to know that it has been successfully rooted . . .

Click to collapse



Good deal.  Thanks for the update.


----------



## Stuart Little (Jul 11, 2014)

What's that kind of a script?


----------



## remmian (Jul 12, 2014)

social-design-concepts said:


> i was able to root @veril last night using my method i'm working on scripting it at some point this today / weekend . . .

Click to collapse



May I ask what build? I am also anxiously following this thread. Just got this tablet and love it! Specs on this one: 

Build: Acer_AV052_A1-830_1.011.00_WW_GEN1  
Image: Acer_AV052_A1-830_RV07RC03_WW_GEN1
Kernel 3.4.34 
JB 4.2.2

Thanks to all the developers and members that make this forum possible! Due to your endless efforts and sharing, I was able to root an otherwise useless B&N Nook reader last year, turning it into an awesome CM10 tablet that I still use. But this little Acer gem is my favorite device now!


----------



## social-design-concepts (Jul 12, 2014)

remmian said:


> May I ask what build? I am also anxiously following this thread. Just got this tablet and love it! Specs on this one:
> 
> Build: Acer_AV052_A1-830_1.011.00_WW_GEN1
> Image: Acer_AV052_A1-830_RV07RC03_WW_GEN1
> ...

Click to collapse



this was the version i rooted last night im working on the root now it i suspect it should work you you be able to get me remote acess when its ready to check it on yours?

Build : Acer_AV052_A1-830_1.014.00_WW_GEN1
Image : Acer_AV052_A1-830_RV07RC05_WW_GEN1


----------



## stapler85 (Jul 12, 2014)

social-design-concepts said:


> this was the version i rooted last night im working on the root now it i suspect it should work you you be able to get me remote acess when its ready to check it on yours?
> 
> Build : Acer_AV052_A1-830_1.014.00_WW_GEN1
> Image : Acer_AV052_A1-830_RV07RC05_WW_GEN1

Click to collapse




i believe that is the latest build from official update

so anything different would be prior and should in theory work if not just update to latest.

excellent work and congrats, cant wait to try it.:good:

---------- Post added at 01:58 PM ---------- Previous post was at 01:32 PM ----------

official firmware OTA update version history


Acer_AV052_A1-830_0.009.05_WW_GEN1	4.2.2	- initial out of box image
Acer_AV052_A1-830_1.011.00_WW_GEN1	4.2.2 - first update, 36mb download, currently i'm on it
Acer_AV052_A1-830_1.014.00_WW_GEN1	4.2.2 - latest and current update, 116mb download


----------



## social-design-concepts (Jul 12, 2014)

stapler85 said:


> i believe that is the latest build from official update
> 
> so anything different would be prior and should in theory work if not just update to latest.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Anyone have any of these ota updates still pending installation it be nice to get my hands on one after rooting. . . 

Sent from my XT907 using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## zenmechanic (Jul 12, 2014)

social-design-concepts said:


> Anyone have any of these ota updates still pending installation it be nice to get my hands on one after rooting. . .
> 
> Sent from my XT907 using XDA Free mobile app

Click to collapse



You're in luck!

I haven't updated my unit yet just in case my firmware revision would be necessary!   

Here's the firmware it is on now:
Acer_AV052_A1-830_0.009.05_WW_GEN14.2.2- initial out of box image


----------



## social-design-concepts (Jul 12, 2014)

zenmechanic said:


> You're in luck!
> 
> I haven't updated my unit yet just in case my firmware revision would be necessary!
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



ok i'll msg you when ready what part of the world? I'm EST USA . . .


----------



## zenmechanic (Jul 12, 2014)

social-design-concepts said:


> ok i'll msg you when ready what part of the world? I'm EST USA . . .

Click to collapse



CST USA here.


----------



## zenmechanic (Jul 13, 2014)

Are you any closer to releasing this?


----------



## social-design-concepts (Jul 14, 2014)

zenmechanic said:


> Are you any closer to releasing this?

Click to collapse



sorry i had some things come up this weekend hoping to wrap it up tmrw. . .


----------



## sunzaolive (Jul 14, 2014)

*Help*



social-design-concepts said:


> this was the version i rooted last night im working on the root now it i suspect it should work you you be able to get me remote acess when its ready to check it on yours?
> 
> Build : Acer_AV052_A1-830_1.014.00_WW_GEN1
> Image : Acer_AV052_A1-830_RV07RC05_WW_GEN1

Click to collapse



I have some question here if anyone can help me with.
I have the build number:     Acer_AV052_A1-830_1.013.00_GC_GEN1
    and the Image version:   Acer_AV052_A1-830_RV06RC06_GC_GEN1

My question is: What is the different between GC_GEN1 and WW_GEN1? and Does it matter while rooting the tablet?
I actually know it is some sort of district or region code. I bought this device a few days ago while I was travelling in China. and there is also another difference appears in the image version: ROV06RC06(you guys have RV07RC05), what does this mean?

Forgive me for asking so many questions.  but I really want to know and really need to root my device, since it is bought in China. I don't even have google play. This kind of freak me out. XD

Thanks so much to whoever can help me explain it a bit or point me a direction where I can find this stuff.


----------



## ceefvnk (Jul 15, 2014)

Bro any update to hear about your scrpt?

Sent from my A1-830 using XDA Premium 4 mobile app


----------



## zswielder (Jul 15, 2014)

I just mine today. Man. This tablet is loaded with bloat ware. I'm definitely going to root this so that I can get rid of all those unwanted apps.


----------



## ceefvnk (Jul 16, 2014)

any update?


----------



## zenmechanic (Jul 16, 2014)

social-design-concepts said:


> sorry i had some things come up this weekend hoping to wrap it up tmrw. . .

Click to collapse



Any news?


----------



## social-design-concepts (Jul 16, 2014)

zenmechanic said:


> Any news?

Click to collapse



reworking thing at the moment i have to roll my device back and test it still. . .


----------



## mansilla.jb (Jul 16, 2014)

social-design-concepts said:


> reworking thing at the moment i have to roll my device back and test it still. . .

Click to collapse



Cant wait to try it out! I'm on a older version if you need some help.


----------



## social-design-concepts (Jul 16, 2014)

mansilla.jb said:


> Cant wait to try it out! I'm on a older version if you need some help.

Click to collapse



so testers wanna pm me? oh if you do you must post validation original user didn't it seems. . .


----------



## zenmechanic (Jul 16, 2014)

social-design-concepts said:


> so testers wanna pm me? oh if you do you must post validation original user didn't it seems. . .

Click to collapse



PM Sent.


----------



## vijay.alapati (Mar 21, 2014)

Hi, can someone please help me in rooting acer iconia A1-830. Running 4.4.2. Thx



Sent from my A1-830 using xda app-developers app


----------



## ceefvnk (Jul 16, 2014)

zenmechanic said:


> PM Sent.

Click to collapse



sent too


----------



## mansilla.jb (Jul 16, 2014)

social-design-concepts said:


> so testers wanna pm me? oh if you do you must post validation original user didn't it seems. . .

Click to collapse



I'm trying but I guess I Cant because I'm a new member.


----------



## Finokas (Jul 16, 2014)

PM sent too.

Edit: "The current language is not supported by the device driver Installation Wizard"

Using 8.1 Portuguese Windows 8


----------



## zenmechanic (Jul 16, 2014)

Thanks for social-design-concepts we now have root on this device!







Awesome!  Excellent work!


----------



## Finokas (Jul 16, 2014)

Some news, i install manualy the drivers. the tablet reboots to droidboot and thats it.


----------



## social-design-concepts (Jul 16, 2014)

social-design-concepts said:
			
		

> have removed temporarily it will be back up later. . . . .

Click to collapse



sorry for the inconveniences. . . . . if you already download please be respectful and not share. . ..


----------



## Finokas (Jul 16, 2014)

social-design-concepts said:


> try updating the drivers with the ones i built i mentioned that the standard drivers don't have all the needed modes though some devices could have different pids and the driver might have to be modified to make it work. . .
> 
> ---------- Post added at 11:26 AM ---------- Previous post was at 11:23 AM ----------
> 
> more formal link and better instructions to come later . . .

Click to collapse



i found one solution:

people that got error from language just change dpinst.xml 

2) For French:

Change <language code="0x0409"> to <language code="0x040C">

3) For Swedish:

Change <language code="0x0409"> to <language code="0x041d">

4) For Portuguese (Portugal):

Change <language code="0x0409"> to <language code="0x0816">

5) For German (Germany):

Change <language code="0x0409"> to <language code="0x0407">

Trying now.

Edit same, driver is installed, device reboots to droidboot and nothing happens.


----------



## social-design-concepts (Jul 16, 2014)

Finokas said:


> Edit same, driver is installed, device reboots to droidboot and nothing happens.

Click to collapse



Check under Windows Device Manager to see if it shows your device . . . under ADB Interface or Other Devices with a caution sign

I've added the language codes No translations just the codes, but before i upload i'd like to figure out what is going on with your installation in case i need to add additional device board support to the driver. . .


----------



## Finokas (Jul 16, 2014)

Everything is right.


----------



## social-design-concepts (Jul 16, 2014)

Finokas said:


> Everything is right.

Click to collapse



and that's while the device is in droidboot mode can i see a screenshot of myKIT_BATCH where it hangs. . . .

looking at that, that's not droidboot driver the device shouldn't connect as adb, mtp or adb, ptp under droidboot / fastboot. try  uninstalling the adb driver


----------



## Finokas (Jul 16, 2014)

social-design-concepts said:


> and that's while the device is in droidboot mode can i see a screenshot of myKIT_BATCH where it hangs. . . .

Click to collapse



Nothing happens.


----------



## social-design-concepts (Jul 16, 2014)

Finokas said:


> Nothing happens.

Click to collapse



And the device shows droidboot on the screen? 

It doesn't seem that its rebooting to fastboot 

Make Sure you kill any instance of adb you might have started before running myKIT try swapping USB cables and ports. . .

Sent from my XT907 using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## Finokas (Jul 16, 2014)

social-design-concepts said:


> And the device shows droidboot on the screen?
> 
> It doesn't seem that its rebooting to fastboot
> 
> ...

Click to collapse




He reboots to droidboot menu.

FASTBOOT INIT...
FASTBOOT ONLINE.
FASTBOOT CMD WAITING

adb killed, and new usb.


----------



## social-design-concepts (Jul 16, 2014)

Finokas said:


> He reboots to droidboot menu.
> 
> FASTBOOT INIT...
> FASTBOOT ONLINE.
> ...

Click to collapse



do you know how to use adb / fastoot command manually? what does, this show. . . i could probally remote in but wount be till i get off in 5 hours, or maybe on my lunch break in 30 minutes?


```
fastboot devices
```


----------



## Finokas (Jul 16, 2014)

social-design-concepts said:


> do you know how to use adb / fastoot command manually? what does, this show. . . i could probally remote in but wount be till i get off in 5 hours, or maybe on my lunch break in 30 minutes?
> 
> 
> ```
> ...

Click to collapse



I think i did it correctly adb devices shows CLVF597DE70 device.

fastboot shows nothing.


----------



## social-design-concepts (Jul 16, 2014)

hmm. . . you're not running in a virtual machine on top of Linux or OS X are you? 

What does adb shell give you?



			
				social-design-concepts said:
			
		

> have removed myKIT_BATCHv1.1.x temporarily it will be back up later. . . . .

Click to collapse



sorry for the inconveniences. . . . . if you already download please be respectful and not share. . ..


----------



## sunzaolive (Jul 17, 2014)

Finokas said:


> I think i did it correctly adb devices shows CLVF597DE70 device.
> 
> fastboot shows nothing.

Click to collapse



I actually encountered the same thing when I was trying the code: "fastboot devices"
But I fixed it.
here is the steps:

1) I see you can run "adb devices" right?
2) After the terminal shows the device with some numbers, type in "adb reboot-bootloader", then the device will reboot and bootloader shows up. 
3) Go back to your windows, open device manager, perhaps there will be a yellow caution mark appears for the device(that was my case at least )
4) (I don't know how did you get you use-driver done, but I did the google standard way.) I assume you have already installed android SDK and the google use-driver sort of things. If not, there are many instructions you can find some where else.  Sorry, I am a bit lazy here. 
Right-click the caution marked device and click "update driver software..."
5) --> Browse my computer for driver software --> Let me pick from a list of device drivers on my computer --> have disk --> Browse... --> (where you put the android SDK) in my case it is "D:\Android\android-sdk-windows\extras\google\usb_driver".
6) I have three models appear here, "Android ADB Interface", "Android Bootloader Interface", "Android Composite ADB Interface". Choose the Android Bootloader Interface since your device is on bootloader state right now, then click next, i think there was some warning jumped out, but i ignored it like always. XD

Now you should be able to play with "fastboot" commands such as "fastboot devices."

Hope my method to fix my problem can help you out as well.  good luck!


----------



## social-design-concepts (Jul 17, 2014)

While in droidboot / fastboot mode 
could you goto windows device manager click on you driver goto properties / details then from the drop down select Hardware Ids and post them for me. . .

Sent from my XT907 using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## sunzaolive (Jul 17, 2014)

you mean me?


----------



## social-design-concepts (Jul 17, 2014)

waiting on conformation from @sunzaolive regarding the fix i corrected for the built driver . . . after that everything will be re-linked. . .


----------



## vijay.alapati (Mar 21, 2014)

Hi, can someone please help me in rooting acer iconia A1-830. Running 4.4.2. Thx



Sent from my A1-830 using xda app-developers app


----------



## torrent_2004 (Jul 17, 2014)

social-design-concepts said:


> waiting on conformation from @sunzaolive regarding the fix i corrected for the built driver . . . after that everything will be re-linked. . .

Click to collapse



awesome. thanks for working this.


----------



## social-design-concepts (Jul 17, 2014)

Sorry for the delays everyone just have a couple of things left to do soon. . . .


----------



## remmian (Jul 18, 2014)

While anxiously awaiting news of the root script... I'd like to ask a question. 

One of the reasons to root is to install a custom ROM. But since it hasn't been rooted yet... no custom ROMs yet.

So until someone writes a custom ROM (hopefully with SYSTEM back under Settings... something I can't believe Acer omitted from their JB version)....aside from being able to uninstall (HOPEFULLY) the bloatware by having root access, what other advantages will rooting have, working with the ROM Acer supplied?

I'm asking because I'd like the ability to put it to sleep via the software, rather than wearing out the power button. The CM10 custom ROM I had before on another device had a nifty sleep icon in Quick Settings... this Acer ROM doesn't even let you tweak the Quick Settings, muchless provide an instant sleep option. So wondering if root access will allow a hack that could do this? (The "sleep after 5 minutes" etc options are not convenient imo.)


----------



## torrent_2004 (Jul 18, 2014)

remmian said:


> While anxiously awaiting news of the root script... I'd like to ask a question.
> 
> One of the reasons to root is to install a custom ROM. But since it hasn't been rooted yet... no custom ROMs yet.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Personally, I like the ability to customize using Xposed modules in addition to uninstall bloatwares.


----------



## remmian (Jul 18, 2014)

torrent_2004 said:


> Personally, I like the ability to customize using Xposed modules in addition to uninstall bloatwares.

Click to collapse



Never heard of Xposed modules... off to Google that. Thanks for the input.

EDIT: Wow, those look handy!  Especially while waiting on a custom ROM. Nice tip!

EDIT #2: Uh-oh. A page here http://www.gogadgetx.com/xposed-framework-install-use-best-modules-list/ on Xposed modules says:

"Compatibility: Right now, around 60% Android devices are running Android 4.0 or newer version of the operating system. Developers have made it compatible for every Ice Cream Sandwich and Jelly Bean based firmware, the only clause is that you should be running an ARM processor based hardware. This is really a downtime for old Gingerbread OS and Intel hardware users."

... while a writeup on the Acer says it uses an ATOM rather than an ARM. Sounds like Xposed modules might not work?


----------



## torrent_2004 (Jul 18, 2014)

remmian said:


> Never heard of Xposed modules... off to Google that. Thanks for the input.
> 
> EDIT: Wow, those look handy!  Especially while waiting on a custom ROM. Nice tip!
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



It is really gonna be a bummer if it doesn't work at all. I have pretty good luck so far with various tablets and phones, but none are Intel base......hum!

Thanks for pointing this out.


----------



## remmian (Jul 18, 2014)

torrent_2004 said:


> It is really gonna be a bummer if it doesn't work at all. I have pretty good luck so far with various tablets and phones, but none are Intel base......hum!
> 
> Thanks for pointing this out.

Click to collapse



Doing more digging and found this reference here: http://forum.xda-developers.com/xposed/framework-xposed-rom-modding-modifying-t1574401/page1210 which is pasted below. Followed the link but am too ignorant of Android to know what I am reading or if it answers anything.... but I can't imagine someone isn't working on making Xposed compatible with ATOM-based devices.

PASTE

Quote:
Originally Posted by anandisrocking007 View Post @rovo89 Sir i am Buying an ASUS Fonepad 7 ME372CG within this week it Has Intel Atom Z2560 Processor (I think it is x86) its an awesome Tablet but i dont want to buy it if it does not support xposed module (Heard that Intel x86 has a problem with xposed module unlike the ARM Processor) I Do not want to waste much of your time but its a big investment for me a simple YES or NO would surfice thankyou in advance.....

Link to processor specification-- http://ark.intel.com/products/70101/...Cache-1_60-GHz
I can't give any recommendations or guarantees. It generally seems to work with a special configuration I have introduced: http://forum.xda-developers.com/xpos...oblem-t2737886
But there are hundreds of devices variants out there, and many more ROMs (which compatibility is more about than devices). No chance to know or list every working combination.

END PASTE


----------



## torrent_2004 (Jul 18, 2014)

remmian said:


> Doing more digging and found this reference here: http://forum.xda-developers.com/xposed/framework-xposed-rom-modding-modifying-t1574401/page1210 which is pasted below. Followed the link but am too ignorant of Android to know what I am reading or if it answers anything.... but I can't imagine someone isn't working on making Xposed compatible with ATOM-based devices.
> 
> PASTE
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



seems that others have been successful in running Xposed on Dell Venue 8, which is an Intel Atom base tablet.

http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?p=49558303&highlight=xpose#post49558303


----------



## remmian (Jul 18, 2014)

torrent_2004 said:


> seems that others have been successful in running Xposed on Dell Venue 8, which is an Intel Atom base tablet.
> 
> http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?p=49558303&highlight=xpose#post49558303

Click to collapse



A good omen.  I am getting the impression it depends on the device... some work, some don't... some lag, or get caught in boot loops. Hopefully we'll be lucky with the Acer.


----------



## torrent_2004 (Jul 18, 2014)

remmian said:


> A good omen.  I am getting the impression it depends on the device... some work, some don't... some lag, or get caught in boot loops. Hopefully we'll be lucky with the Acer.

Click to collapse



Even with ARM base, not all modules / features are working for all ROM.
These are strictly software base so backing / turning off not working features is not that hard.


----------



## remmian (Jul 18, 2014)

torrent_2004 said:


> Even with ARM base, not all modules / features are working for all ROM.
> These are strictly software base so backing / turning off not working features is not that hard.

Click to collapse



Once the Acer gets rooted I'm sure there will be plenty of Xposed fans trying modules out, so we'll see how it goes. Maybe it will be pretty compatible in general. We can hope..!


----------



## Finokas (Jul 18, 2014)

Well i rooted mine.
Thanks!

how to fix:

1) Tablet reboots to droidboot

2) Open Device manager,  yellow caution mark -> Update driver -> Browse my computer... -> Let me pick ... -> Android Device -> Android Bootloader Interface

3) myKIT_BATCHv1.1.x runs a lot of code, and black screen, and again. 

4) Open Device manager,  yellow caution mark -> Update driver -> Browse my computer... -> Let me pick ... -> Android Device -> Android Bootloader Interface

5) Tablet reboots

6) Rooted.


----------



## stonesword (Jul 18, 2014)

Finokas said:


> Well i rooted mine.
> Thanks!
> 
> how to fix:
> ...

Click to collapse



Hello.

I'm looking and trying different way how to root this devices... But I couldn't. 

Muy question is .... When we have a tutorial about how to robot this device??
 I'll be grateful for this... Bye


----------



## luvskinship (Jul 19, 2014)

*Finally Rooted*

Device Rooted ...... Thanks to everyone working hard on this root especially social-design-concepts,  u guys r awesome ... ^_^


----------



## stapler85 (Jul 19, 2014)

is there a new Mykit version out?


----------



## social-design-concepts (Jul 19, 2014)

and here you go sorry for the delay instructions are in the post myKIT_BATCHv1.1.2


----------



## djekan (Jul 19, 2014)

Good job, A1-830 rooted, 
Thank you very much

Before this, i had tried root with others prog. Now i have instaled kinguser, there are any way to remove this?


----------



## stapler85 (Jul 19, 2014)

many many thanks for this!

to get rid of kinguser, use a system app uninstaller from market, i've just removed about 60(!!) bloatware apps


----------



## Taesookin (Jul 19, 2014)

Sorry for my extreme stupidity but I've been following this thread for a couple of days now without having an account. I saw people who rooted their device but I never saw a download? I guess the reason why was because I was not registered, so I did, and still no download link:cyclops: Sooooo, do I need to send @social-design-concepts a pm or something. ><


----------



## social-design-concepts (Jul 19, 2014)

Taesookin said:


> Sorry for my extreme stupidity but I've been following this thread for a couple of days now without having an account. I saw people who rooted their device but I never saw a download? I guess the reason why was because I was not registered, so I did, and still no download link:cyclops: Sooooo, do I need to send @social-design-concepts a pm or something. ><

Click to collapse



Its 3 post up

Sent from my XT907 using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## vijay.alapati (Mar 21, 2014)

Hi, can someone please help me in rooting acer iconia A1-830. Running 4.4.2. Thx



Sent from my A1-830 using xda app-developers app


----------



## desmond88 (Jul 19, 2014)

*Samsung gt i9300 firmware*

Hello hi 

Can anybody help me wer can i download original firmware for my Samsung gt i9300  international version. Cause i live in South Africa please maybe a link or something .


----------



## escavi (Jul 19, 2014)

I get stuck on waiting for device on the myKIT-BATCH screen and my A1 tablet just says FASTBBOOT CMD WAITING...   What am I doing wrong?


----------



## social-design-concepts (Jul 19, 2014)

escavi said:


> I get stuck on waiting for device on the myKIT-BATCH screen and my A1 tablet just says FASTBBOOT CMD WAITING...   What am I doing wrong?

Click to collapse



What version of Windows? Did you install the driver? 

Open up windows device manager I suspect the driver didn't install and you have an android device showing under unknown devices with a yellow caution symbol.
Sent from my XT907 using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## escavi (Jul 19, 2014)

social-design-concepts said:


> What version of Windows? Did you install the driver?
> 
> Open up windows device manager I suspect the driver didn't install and you have an android device showing under unknown devices with a yellow caution symbol.
> Sent from my XT907 using XDA Free mobile app

Click to collapse



Version 8 (not 8.1) I do not have the exclamation mark on the device manager.  I am in the correct mode as I did do the change my PC settings on the reboot to allow drivers to be installed.  It shows that it installed correctly on the wizard with the green check mark for Google.  I even made sure I unplugged the device to install the driver.  I've tried it like 5 times now, both resintalling the driver while the device is plugged in and not.

My BATCHKIT program shows everything running correctly because it is green.  I still get stuck on the same waiting on device.  I may try my windows xp machine next.


----------



## social-design-concepts (Jul 19, 2014)

escavi said:


> Version 8 (not 8.1) I do not have the exclamation mark on the device manager.  I am in the correct mode as I did do the change my PC settings on the reboot to allow drivers to be installed.  It shows that it installed correctly on the wizard with the green check mark for Google.  I even made sure I unplugged the device to install the driver.  I've tried it like 5 times now, both resintalling the driver while the device is plugged in and not.
> 
> My BATCHKIT program shows everything running correctly because it is green.  I still get stuck on the same waiting on device.  I may try my windows xp machine next.

Click to collapse



Does it show as single adb interface?

do you see it under adb or under both adb and mobile devices? 



Sent from my XT907 using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## escavi (Jul 20, 2014)

social-design-concepts said:


> Does it show as single adb interface?
> 
> do you see it under adb or under both adb and mobile devices?
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



My device does show with the yellow exclamation only when the device is in driodboot.  I am using my windows 7 machine.


----------



## social-design-concepts (Jul 20, 2014)

escavi said:


> My device does show with the yellow exclamation only when the device is in driodboot.  I am using my windows 7 machine.

Click to collapse



Try manually installing the driver from device manager update driver have disk and point it to myKIT_BATCHv1.1.x / mykits / driverKIT / ADB / usb_driver

Sent from my XT907 using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## escavi (Jul 20, 2014)

social-design-concepts said:


> Try manually installing the driver from device manager update driver have disk and point it to myKIT_BATCHv1.1.x / mykits / driverKIT / ADB / usb_driver
> 
> Sent from my XT907 using XDA Free mobile app

Click to collapse



It says the device drivers are already installed.  I tried removing them and canceling the automatic install and pointing it to that folder but wont install.  I suppose Im just doing something wrong.  

Everything seems like it should work though, my ADB is online, device boots into the driodboot and just hangs


----------



## social-design-concepts (Jul 20, 2014)

escavi said:


> It says the device drivers are already installed.  I tried removing them and canceling the automatic install and pointing it to that folder but wont install.  I suppose Im just doing something wrong.
> 
> Everything seems like it should work though, my ADB is online, device boots into the driodboot and just hangs

Click to collapse



Its the fastboot driver causing the issue not the adb driver 

While in droidboot mode go to your device with the yellow triangle properties details  select Hardware Ids from the dropdown. And post them.

You are using the v1.1.2 myKIT?

Sent from my XT907 using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## escavi (Jul 20, 2014)

social-design-concepts said:


> Its the fastboot driver causing the issue not the adb driver
> 
> While in droidboot mode go to your device with the yellow triangle properties details  select Hardware Ids from the dropdown. And post them.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Yup, although it shows it as 1.1.x after download http://www.androidfilehost.com/?fid=23578570567714700


----------



## torrent_2004 (Jul 22, 2014)

social-design-concepts said:


> and here you go sorry for the delay instructions are in the post myKIT_BATCHv1.1.2

Click to collapse



Awesome. My A1-830 is now rooted.
Thanks pressed.


----------



## social-design-concepts (Jul 22, 2014)

OK good to hear.

Sent from my XT907 using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## snmb95 (Jul 22, 2014)

*I'm stuck too*

PLEASE HELP....I am stuck at the 'FASTBOOT CMD WAITING...' screen as well.  I saw a message on my PC that said driver install failed, but didn't see which driver it was.  When I look in Device Manager, I don't see any Unknown Devices.  I do see 'Other Devices' -> Android-Phone, which I presume is the Acer since I don't have another Android phone.  I tried to update the driver to this device like you recommended (point it to C:\Users\rburroug\Downloads\myroot\myKIT_BATCHv1.1.x\mykits\driverKIT\ADB\usb_driver), but it said "Windows could not find driver software for your device.  Not sure what to do or if I can even disconnect the device.

Thanks in advance.




social-design-concepts said:


> Its the fastboot driver causing the issue not the adb driver
> 
> While in droidboot mode go to your device with the yellow triangle properties details  select Hardware Ids from the dropdown. And post them.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse


----------



## torrent_2004 (Jul 22, 2014)

snmb95 said:


> PLEASE HELP....I am stuck at the 'FASTBOOT CMD WAITING...' screen as well.  I saw a message on my PC that said driver install failed, but didn't see which driver it was.  When I look in Device Manager, I don't see any Unknown Devices.  I do see 'Other Devices' -> Android-Phone, which I presume is the Acer since I don't have another Android phone.  I tried to update the driver to this device like you recommended (point it to C:\Users\rburroug\Downloads\myroot\myKIT_BATCHv1.1.x\mykits\driverKIT\ADB\usb_driver), but it said "Windows could not find driver software for your device.  Not sure what to do or if I can even disconnect the device.
> 
> Thanks in advance.

Click to collapse



Did you try Finokas' way to load driver?
The system didnt pick the right driver for me either - I had to pick one,

how to fix:

1) Tablet reboots to droidboot

2) Open Device manager, yellow caution mark -> Update driver -> Browse my computer... -> Let me pick ... -> Android Device -> Android Bootloader Interface

3) myKIT_BATCHv1.1.x runs a lot of code, and black screen, and again. 

4) Open Device manager, yellow caution mark -> Update driver -> Browse my computer... -> Let me pick ... -> Android Device -> Android Bootloader Interface

5) Tablet reboots

6) Rooted.

Post #132 of this thread.


----------



## snmb95 (Jul 22, 2014)

Thank you so much!!!  That worked.  I read that earlier, but didn't realize it was the same issue I was having.

I haven't done this before, so I have a dumb question.  Now that it is rooted, how do I use su permissions (to remove bloatware)?



torrent_2004 said:


> Did you try Finokas' way to load driver?
> The system didnt pick the right driver for me either - I had to pick one,
> 
> how to fix:
> ...

Click to collapse


----------



## torrent_2004 (Jul 22, 2014)

snmb95 said:


> Thank you so much!!!  That worked.  I read that earlier, but didn't realize it was the same issue I was having.
> 
> I haven't done this before, so I have a dumb question.  Now that it is rooted, how do I use su permissions (to remove bloatware)?

Click to collapse



There are quite a few apps out there on Play store to remove them - Choose as you please
1) ROM customizer
2) system app uninstaller
3) system app remover
......


----------



## social-design-concepts (Jul 22, 2014)

torrent_2004 said:


> Did you try Finokas' way to load driver?
> The system didnt pick the right driver for me either - I had to pick one,
> 
> how to fix:
> ...

Click to collapse



So it seems that this device wants the driver as Bootloader Interface then, I'll put a patch for the driver for the acer up tmrw to see if it helps new users. . . 

Before users go to crazy removing bloatware if you could wait I'll have a tool up soon that will dump the boot, recovery, fastboot and system images and tool to flash them to the device soon. I'm not sure how your devices ota updates work but if it use patch incremental updates deleting stuff from /system could break your ability to install otas.

I have dumps from the original device I rooted but I've not looked into it yet to unroot it and clean up the garbage from root genius 

Sent from my XT907 using XDA Free mobile app

What version of android are these device? I know 4.2.2 but is 4.3 and 4.4.2 out for this device yet? Besure to let me know when otas come out I don't own this device I own a different Intel tablet.


----------



## snmb95 (Jul 22, 2014)

Thanks again for your efforts and looking forward to your update.  I think I may want to revert back and wait on it.
How do you unroot and restore to the original factory image?  
Is is too late if I didn't make a backup of the image?  I think the uninstaller I used said they were all in the recycle bin.
I actually have another A1-830 that all I did was login to with the google account at startup.  If I wanted to restore it, could I back up the new one and restore the rooted one with the other image?

One odd thing I noticed, the one I rooted makes a keyboard click sound when I hold in backspace and the unrooted one doesn't.  Any idea why this would be different?  (It's a minor difference, but didn't see a setting for it and don't think I changed anything that should have caused it.)




social-design-concepts said:


> So it seems that this device wants the driver as Bootloader Interface then, I'll put a patch for the driver for the acer up tmrw to see if it helps new users. . .
> 
> Before users go to crazy removing bloatware if you could wait I'll have a tool up soon that will dump the boot, recovery, fastboot and system images and tool to flash them to the device soon. I'm not sure how your devices ota updates work but if it use patch incremental updates deleting stuff from /system could break your ability to install otas.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse


----------



## stapler85 (Jul 26, 2014)

EDIT: seems like some users are receiving 4.4 updates according to official Acer forum and theyre not happy with the performance hit of KK on it.

http://community.acer.com/t5/Androi...-for-a1-810/m-p/254390/highlight/false#M17004


----------



## social-design-concepts (Jul 26, 2014)

stapler85 said:


> EDIT: seems like some users are receiving 4.4 updates according to official Acer forum and theyre not happy with the performance hit of KK on it.
> 
> http://community.acer.com/t5/Androi...-for-a1-810/m-p/254390/highlight/false#M17004

Click to collapse



I need that ota to maintain root ; please get this to me before updating as we need to pair the ota with image dumps. 

most of those issues have been seen on the dell venue line too.

Sent from my XT907 using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## vijay.alapati (Mar 21, 2014)

Hi, can someone please help me in rooting acer iconia A1-830. Running 4.4.2. Thx



Sent from my A1-830 using xda app-developers app


----------



## Droidkook (Jul 26, 2014)

*Problems after Rooting*

Hi all,

I managed to root my Acer Iconia A1-830 and started to remove bloatware apps from my tablet. However it seems like I overdid it a little... Playstore App is not working anymore. I just cannot hook up to my GMail account. Also the homescreen button is not working. Factory reset does not work either. Any idea what I could do to fix this? Unfortunately I failed to properly backup my device before rooting it.

Thanks a lot in advance,
Droidkook


----------



## social-design-concepts (Jul 27, 2014)

Droidkook said:


> Hi all,
> 
> I managed to root my Acer Iconia A1-830 and started to remove bloatware apps from my tablet. However it seems like I overdid it a little... Playstore App is not working anymore. I just cannot hook up to my GMail account. Also the homescreen button is not working. Factory reset does not work either. Any idea what I could do to fix this? Unfortunately I failed to properly backup my device before rooting it.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



What is the software version 

Sent from my XT907 using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## Droidkook (Jul 27, 2014)

social-design-concepts said:


> What is the software version

Click to collapse



Thanks for trying to help me out here!

Android Version is 4.2.2
Kernelversion: 3.4.34
ImageVersion: Acer_AV052_A1-830_RV07RC05_WW_GEN1
Build Number: Acer_AV052_A1-830_1.014.00_WW_GEN1


----------



## social-design-concepts (Jul 27, 2014)

Droidkook said:


> Thanks for trying to help me out here!
> 
> Android Version is 4.2.2
> Kernelversion: 3.4.34
> ...

Click to collapse



I'll have to double check the images I dumped off the first Acer I manually rooted, I know its 4.2.2 WW_Gen1 just not sure on the software revision. It will be linked soon when i post the flash utility for myKIT_BATCH Can you get me the the out put of getprop from the shell. I need some info for device and condition checks. . .

Also need the KitKat ota when some one has it...

Sent from my XT907 using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## Droidkook (Jul 27, 2014)

social-design-concepts said:


> I'll have to double check the images I dumped off the first Acer I manually rooted, I know its 4.2.2 WW_Gen1 just not sure on the software revision. It will be linked soon when i post the flash utility for myKIT_BATCH Can you get me the the out put of getprop from the shell. I need some info for device and condition checks. . .

Click to collapse



Please find attached the requested getprop output.


----------



## stapler85 (Jul 27, 2014)

sorry my bad, the previous link to acer forum indicates the thread is for A1-810 and no user within confirmed it also applies to 830 so 4.4 OTA is probably still pending

i was very careful with bloatware ripping unfortunately it seems i somehow still fell victim to killing the OTA function, it appears to have connection with some of the Acer apps which upon removal will FC the update function. so here's hopes for a clean img rip and recovery tools :highfive:


im also on Acer_AV052_A1-830_1.014.00_WW_GEN1 which is the last known worldwide OTA for a1-830


question: does anyone know if factory reset will unroot?


----------



## social-design-concepts (Jul 27, 2014)

stapler85 said:


> sorry my bad, the previous link to acer forum indicates the thread is for A1-810 and no user within confirmed it also applies to 830 so 4.4 OTA is probably still pending
> 
> i was very careful with bloatware ripping unfortunately it seems i somehow still fell victim to killing the OTA function, it appears to have connection with some of the Acer apps which upon removal will FC the update function. so here's hopes for a clean img rip and recovery tools :highfive:
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



That's the dump I have I'm working on getting things uploaded...

Sent from my XT907 using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## Droidkook (Jul 27, 2014)

Hi all,

I used adb logcat to get some more logging details on what's going on when trying to add a new Google account (e.g. from the settings app, but the same error also appears whenever Androids need to access a Google account):


```
I/WAKELOCK_RELEASE(  393): TIMESTAMP=2245654396538, TAG=ActivityManager-Launch, TYPE=PARTIAL_WAKE_LOCK             , COUNT=0, PID=393, UID=1000, FLAGS=
D/dalvikvm(  721): GC_EXPLICIT freed 1619K, 25% free 5128K/6824K, paused 2ms+3ms, total 28ms
W/AccountAuthenticator(  721): addAccount(com.google)
W/AccountAuthenticator(  721): java.lang.NullPointerException: list == null
W/AccountAuthenticator(  721):  at java.util.Collections.unmodifiableList(Collections.java:2291)
W/AccountAuthenticator(  721):  at com.google.android.gms.auth.firstparty.delegate.SetupAccountWorkflowRequest.c(SourceFile:83)
W/AccountAuthenticator(  721):  at akp.a(SourceFile:85)
W/AccountAuthenticator(  721):  at akk.a(SourceFile:86)
W/AccountAuthenticator(  721):  at aki.a(SourceFile:154)
W/AccountAuthenticator(  721):  at aki.a(SourceFile:83)
W/AccountAuthenticator(  721):  at akr.addAccount(SourceFile:182)
W/AccountAuthenticator(  721):  at android.accounts.AbstractAccountAuthenticator$Transport.addAccount(AbstractAccountAuthenticator.java:128)
W/AccountAuthenticator(  721):  at android.accounts.IAccountAuthenticator$Stub.onTransact(IAccountAuthenticator.java:67)
W/AccountAuthenticator(  721):  at android.os.Binder.execTransact(Binder.java:351)
W/AccountAuthenticator(  721):  at dalvik.system.NativeStart.run(Native Method)
E/IMGSRV  (  393): :0: gralloc_module_unmap: find buffer in dequeued status ID=3
```

Any recommendation on what I could do to get my Acer Iconia A1 830 going again?


----------



## stapler85 (Jul 27, 2014)

Droidkook said:


> Hi all,
> 
> I used adb logcat to get some more logging details on what's going on when trying to add a new Google account (e.g. from the settings app, but the same error also appears whenever Androids need to access a Google account):
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



try manually installing a gapps package apks, google it

off my head it includes couple of apks (google services framework, google services manager, playstore etc)


----------



## Droidkook (Jul 27, 2014)

stapler85 said:


> try manually installing a gapps package apks, google it
> 
> off my head it includes couple of apks (google services framework, google services manager, playstore etc)

Click to collapse



Found gapps for 4.2.2 here wiki.rootzwiki.com/Google_Apps and pushed the package on my device using

```
adb.exe push gapps-jb-20130812-signed.zip /sdcard/
```

At this point I can see this file also on my tablet using the "Rootbrowser" app.

Then when booting into recovery mode to apply the zip file using

```
adb.exe reboot recovery
```

I select the option "apply update from external storage", but no files show for selection. 
Anybody has an idea why the file fails to show up?


----------



## stapler85 (Jul 27, 2014)

Droidkook said:


> Found gapps for 4.2.2 here wiki.rootzwiki.com/Google_Apps and pushed the package on my device using
> 
> ```
> Anybody has an idea why the file fails to show up?[/QUOTE]
> ...

Click to collapse


----------



## Droidkook (Jul 27, 2014)

stapler85 said:


> pretty sure that wont work on stock recovery...device isnt unlocked yet..unsigned..etc.... you could try renaming the package to update.zip though
> 
> anyways, find a gapps package for 4.2 in apk was what i meant, you just need the couple of google services apk and sideload them
> try this package http://sdrv.ms/1bMqtrA

Click to collapse



Thanks a lot!! This worked out nicely!!

I downloaded the file using your link directly on my tablet, extracted it using the "Rootbrowser" app and also ran the extracted files via the "Rootbrowser" app. Turned out the only package missing was the "Google Account Manager" App. The others did not install (just got the message "App not installed"). After that the Playstore app started up fine and I was able connect it to my GMail account.

Could not get the "Home" button to work yet, but I can live with that.


----------



## leandroqm (Jul 30, 2014)

What ROMs are you guys using?
Did you stick to the stock ROM or are you using a different one?

My friend bought one Iconia A1 830 in China, which means she can't use some Google Services, even when apks are sideloaded for some reason.
I'd like to help her on unlocking and installing another ROM.

Any ideas on which ROMs are available or how to unlock the bootloader?


----------



## social-design-concepts (Jul 31, 2014)

If someone could  provide me with some info? 

1 . With your tablet disconnected / not plugged into your computer power the tablet off

2 . next plug your tablet into your computer and wait for the charging animation to start.

3 . after the charging animation starts start myKIT_BATCHv1.1.x and proceed to the main menu.

4 . if your device shows as adb-online choose option 4 to start an adb shell.

5 . in the adb shell window type getprop

6 . copy and past the output for me 

Thank you in advance . . . I need to collect this information to complete the patch / flash utility.

Sent from my XT907 using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## Johnny L. (Aug 5, 2014)

*I must be VERY dumb*



Finokas said:


> Well i rooted mine.
> Thanks!
> 
> how to fix:
> ...

Click to collapse




Hey guys, thanks for all those indications. The script runs veeeery smoothly, it's indeniable.
Nevertheless, I have the same problem as (some) other people : the process is stuck at the "fastboot CMD waiting" step.
I tried to follow the steps above, but I must be very, very dumb : _I can't find the driver, and I can't find the "Android Device" (is it a folder ? Where is it located ?) you mentionned_ !  I suppose it's really a small glitch in my understanding of the instructions, soooooo... I would really use a tip !

Thanks !


----------



## social-design-concepts (Aug 5, 2014)

Johnny L. said:


> Hey guys, thanks for all those indications. The script runs veeeery smoothly, it's indeniable.
> Nevertheless, I have the same problem as (some) other people : the process is stuck at the "fastboot CMD waiting" step.
> I tried to follow the steps above, but I must be very, very dumb : _I can't find the driver, and I can't find the "Android Device" (is it a folder ? Where is it located ?) you mentionned_ !  I suppose it's really a small glitch in my understanding of the instructions, soooooo... I would really use a tip !
> 
> Thanks !

Click to collapse



i don't own the device but from working with a couple of users : 

check under unknown devices in windows device manager it might be showing up as android-phone or a samsung device for some users when your at the screen where it is hanging at the " fastboot CMD waiting" . . .


----------



## Johnny L. (Aug 5, 2014)

Finokas said:


> Well i rooted mine.
> Thanks!
> 
> how to fix:
> ...

Click to collapse





social-design-concepts said:


> i don't own the device but from working with a couple of users :
> 
> check under unknown devices in windows device manager it might be showing up as android-phone or a samsung device for some users when your at the screen where it is hanging at the " fastboot CMD waiting" . . .

Click to collapse



Thanks, but once I want to update the driver, I click on "Browse my computer", then "let me pick" and... What folder/driver/anything do I pick ? I'm freaking lost ! And I feel so dumb...

Thanks for your help !


----------



## social-design-concepts (Aug 5, 2014)

Johnny L. said:


> Thanks, but once I want to update the driver, I click on "Browse my computer", then "let me pick" and... What folder/driver/anything do I pick ? I'm freaking lost ! And I feel so dumb...
> 
> Thanks for your help !

Click to collapse



myKIT_BATCHv1.1.x\mykits\driverKIT\ADB\usb_driver\

your not dumb i just haven't had a chance to resolve the driver issue yet. . .


----------



## social-design-concepts (Aug 5, 2014)

castletonroad said:


> Bump my encryption query..?

Click to collapse



i dont have an answer but it shouldn't matter . . .


----------



## Johnny L. (Aug 5, 2014)

social-design-concepts said:


> myKIT_BATCHv1.1.x\mykits\driverKIT\ADB\usb_driver\

Click to collapse



Hey, thanks for your answer, but the problem is, when I pick the "usb_driver" folder, Windows responds with "Windows coulnd't find any driver for your device"...

My computer is running Windows 7 64bits. I also tried on another on running Windows 7 32bits, same reaction...

How did the other people do to root their device ?

---------- Post added at 07:41 PM ---------- Previous post was at 07:19 PM ----------

I tried something else.

Instead of beginning the whole process with the tablet powered ON, I simply powered it OFF, hoping the device would be recognized by the computer.
The only (big) issue is, the tablet won't even boot into droidboot mode : its screen siply remains black, and nothing happens. On the myKIT Batch script window, the process still waits for the tablet to respond.

I hope it can be useful...

Thanks for your help !


----------



## vijay.alapati (Mar 21, 2014)

Hi, can someone please help me in rooting acer iconia A1-830. Running 4.4.2. Thx



Sent from my A1-830 using xda app-developers app


----------



## social-design-concepts (Aug 5, 2014)

Johnny L. said:


> Hey, thanks for your answer, but the problem is, when I pick the "usb_driver" folder, Windows responds with "Windows coulnd't find any driver for your device"...
> 
> My computer is running Windows 7 64bits. I also tried on another on running Windows 7 32bits, same reaction...
> 
> How did the other people do to root their device ?

Click to collapse



selected let me choose and the select bootloader interface


----------



## Johnny L. (Aug 5, 2014)

social-design-concepts said:


> selected let me choose and the select bootloader interface

Click to collapse



Well, I gotta say...

*IT WORKED ! THANK YOU, MAN, THANK YOU FOR YOUR PATIENCE AND YOUR WORK !*

Hum. Sorry. Iwas a little too enthusiastic, I think. But seriously, man, it worked, my tablet is now rooted, thaks a lot !

---------- Post added at 08:24 PM ---------- Previous post was at 07:58 PM ----------




torrent_2004 said:


> seems that others have been successful in running Xposed on Dell Venue 8, which is an Intel Atom base tablet.
> 
> http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?p=49558303&highlight=xpose#post49558303

Click to collapse



To all people who successfully rooted their device : 

Did you install Xposed Framework ? Does it work on your tablet ? It seems to run on a Dell Venue 8, but is it the same with our tablet ?

Please let me know if I can safely install Xposed Framework, I don't wanna mess up my brand-new rooted tablet !


----------



## social-design-concepts (Aug 5, 2014)

Johnny L. said:


> Well, I gotta say...
> 
> *IT WORKED ! THANK YOU, MAN, THANK YOU FOR YOUR PATIENCE AND YOUR WORK !*
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



just try it if it bootloops you can disable by pressing and holding a couple of hardware keys generally power and volume . . .

if it does bootloop see this post

i have to do some digging on how to figure out the required offset for that device, it for that Asus Zenfone it was 148 for Dell jb4.3 it was 152 . . .


----------



## thirios (Aug 7, 2014)

*A little help*

I have read all the pages of this thread but I'm confused how to root my tablet..Please, can someone post the steps I should follow to root it??
Acer A1-830
Acer_AV052_A1-830_1.014.00_WW_GEN1
Thanks in advance!


----------



## thirios (Aug 8, 2014)

castletonroad said:


> @thirios
> 
> Link is top of page 16 in this thread - you did bother to read the thread..?
> 
> http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?p=51089990#post51089990

Click to collapse



I've read all the pages and downloaded myKIT_BATCH TOOLv1.1.2.
The procedure described is generic and I am wondering if there is a guide especially for A1-380.


----------



## social-design-concepts (Aug 8, 2014)

thirios said:


> I've read all the pages and downloaded myKIT_BATCH TOOLv1.1.2.
> The procedure described is generic and I am wondering if there is a guide especially for A1-380.

Click to collapse



Out side of the notes in this thread regarding resolving the droidboot / fastboot driver issue they don't need to be more specific.  I've tried to make it as simple a process as I could.

Sent from my XT907 using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## thirios (Aug 8, 2014)

social-design-concepts said:


> Out side of the notes in this thread regarding resolving the droidboot / fastboot driver issue they don't need to be more specific.  I've tried to make it as simple a process as I could.
> 
> Sent from my XT907 using XDA Free mobile app

Click to collapse



Thank you. I will make a try!

UPDATE: The tablet is now rooted!! Thank you so much.


----------



## Johnny L. (Aug 9, 2014)

*Root Tutorial*

Ok, now that I've rooted my tablet, I thought it's time for a small tutorial.
All credit goes to social-design-concepts for the script he built for our device.


1) Download and install the ADB/Fastboot drives by following this tutorial : http://dottech.org/21534/how-to-install-adb-and-fastboot-on-your-windows-computer-for-use-with-your-android-phone/ 

2) Download the myKIT_BATCH toolkit here : http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?p=51089990#post51089990 and follow the instructions

3) Launch the toolkit follow the instructions. Be careful to read everything written. For rooting instructions, check this post : http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?p=51089990#post51089990 (scroll down to see the instructions)

4) Your tablet reboots to droidboot mode, and nothing happens. It's normal, because your PC doesn't recognize your tablet in droidboot mode.
In the Start menu of your PC,type "device manager". It will show a yell triangle in front of a "Android device" line. Right-click on it, click "update the driver", then "let me pick" and check for the "Android Boot Interface" or "ADB Interface" on the list of all drivers available (second option of the screen).

5) Windows will try to frighten you by saying that the driver is not built for your device etc. Click OK instead, it's the right thing to do if you want to root your device

6) The myKit_BATCH will display a lot of lines of code once, reboot, the display a lot of lines of code again, then reboot for the last time. 

Your device is now rooted, go to the Play Store and install the "Root ckecker" app to check it out.


I hope this little tutorial will help everyone who want to root their A1-830 tablet. 
Don't hesitate to ask social-design-concepts or myself for further details, and press the "thanks" button if this tutorial helped you !


----------



## georgshah (Aug 22, 2014)

Has anyone who has rooted tried to update to 4.4.2 Kitkat ? I ve heard that it's starting to be available. 
Do you lose root? 
Thanks


----------



## social-design-concepts (Aug 22, 2014)

georgshah said:


> Has anyone who has rooted tried to update to 4.4.2 Kitkat ? I ve heard that it's starting to be available.
> Do you lose root?
> Thanks

Click to collapse



you will be sure to capture the ota and i should be able to assemble a package to root


----------



## torrent_2004 (Aug 22, 2014)

Johnny L. said:


> Well, I gotta say...
> 
> *IT WORKED ! THANK YOU, MAN, THANK YOU FOR YOUR PATIENCE AND YOUR WORK !*
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Xposed Installer works fine.
No problem using APM module and a few status bar fix from XBlast module.


----------



## test30 (Aug 22, 2014)

social-design-concepts said:


> you will be sure to capture the ota and i should be able to assemble a package to root

Click to collapse



My tablet acer a1 830 was update to android 4.4.2. 

Can you root this android?


----------



## Johnny L. (Aug 22, 2014)

torrent_2004 said:


> Xposed Installer works fine.
> No problem using APM module and a few status bar fix from XBlast module.

Click to collapse



Hey man, which version of the installer did you use ? Version 2.6.1 ?


----------



## social-design-concepts (Aug 24, 2014)

test30 said:


> My tablet acer a1 830 was update to android 4.4.2.
> 
> Can you root this android?

Click to collapse



Did you capture the ota by chance?

Sent from my XT907 using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## dannyd88 (Aug 25, 2014)

What a bummer. I just found this thread, and I just updated my a1-830 to KitKat.
Is there any way for me to grab the 4.4 update from my tablet so SDC can work on it?


----------



## test30 (Aug 25, 2014)

social-design-concepts said:


> Did you capture the oat by chance?
> 
> Sent from my XT907 using XDA Free mobile app

Click to collapse



what is oat?


----------



## social-design-concepts (Aug 25, 2014)

dannyd88 said:


> so SDC can work on it?

Click to collapse



post a screen shot of your settings/about 

I have original 4.2.2 dumps for the ww version from the first acer i rooted. 

Those could be flashed back and the the ota could be captured.



test30 said:


> what is oat?

Click to collapse



Sorry auto correct derp should of said ota

Sent from my XT907 using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## jim620 (Aug 25, 2014)

For those who upgrade to Kitkat how is your Wifi?  After I upgraded my Wifi stinks.  I have to be right next to the router to get 3 bars.  If I move 4 feet away my signal drops to only 1 bar and disappears completely in the room next door.  Any ideas?  I've already did a factor reset but still having the problem.


----------



## dannyd88 (Aug 26, 2014)

social-design-concepts said:


> post a screen shot of your settings/about
> 
> I have original 4.2.2 dumps for the ww version from the first acer i rooted.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse


----------



## dannyd88 (Aug 26, 2014)

jim620 said:


> For those who upgrade to Kitkat how is your Wifi?  After I upgraded my Wifi stinks.  I have to be right next to the router to get 3 bars.  If I move 4 feet away my signal drops to only 1 bar and disappears completely in the room next door.  Any ideas?  I've already did a factor reset but still having the problem.

Click to collapse



That stinks. I didn't have any change in my wifi reception. Number of bars and actual reception seems to be the same for me. The only little glitch i had was with my Hotmail account, it wouldn't connect to the servers. I just had to delete the account and add it back in, works fine now. I hope your wifi gets straightened out.


----------



## vijay.alapati (Mar 21, 2014)

Hi, can someone please help me in rooting acer iconia A1-830. Running 4.4.2. Thx



Sent from my A1-830 using xda app-developers app


----------



## social-design-concepts (Aug 26, 2014)

dannyd88 said:


> social-design-concepts said:
> 
> 
> > post a screen shot of your settings/about
> ...
Click to expand...
Click to collapse


----------



## darkxex (Aug 26, 2014)

*Help me please.*

i have a problem in update to 4.4.2
my problem is:
"apply_patch_check("system/app/7DIPS-release_acer-1.1.odex"
and my update is aborted....

can you give me please (sorry my bad english) a clean of the file that need, or a clean firmware... i try with factory reset and not work.... please help me.


----------



## moreje (Aug 26, 2014)

I just upgraded my A1-830 to 4.4.2 with OTA, and now I would like to root it.
Is there a toolkit or something else?
thanks for your help


----------



## social-design-concepts (Aug 26, 2014)

moreje said:


> I just upgraded my A1-830 to 4.4.2 with OTA, and now I would like to root it.
> Is there a toolkit or something else?
> thanks for your help

Click to collapse



pending a user willing to roll back to 4.2.2 to capture the ota. . .


----------



## darkxex (Aug 26, 2014)

*help*

hi, can you upload a dump of a1-830? i need for recovery system/app


----------



## social-design-concepts (Aug 26, 2014)

darkxex said:


> hi, can you upload a dump of a1-830? i need for recovery system/app

Click to collapse



Once this users sends me the ota this evening so I can validate the dumps I will 

Sent from my XT907 using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## darkxex (Aug 26, 2014)

social-design-concepts said:


> Once this users sends me the ota this evening so I can validate the dumps I will
> 
> Sent from my XT907 using XDA Free mobile app

Click to collapse




thanks, i need for this problem
"apply_patch_check("system/app/7DIPS-release_acer-1.1.odex" and no have the original files


----------



## social-design-concepts (Aug 26, 2014)

darkxex said:


> thanks, i need for this problem
> "apply_patch_check("system/app/7DIPS-release_acer-1.1.odex" and no have the original files

Click to collapse



No problem I figured user would have an issue like this from working with dell venue users so I made sure to capture the dumps when I rooted the original device.

Sent from my XT907 using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## darkxex (Aug 26, 2014)

social-design-concepts said:


> No problem I figured user would have an issue like this from working with dell venue users so I made sure to capture the dumps when I rooted the original device.
> 
> Sent from my XT907 using XDA Free mobile app

Click to collapse



no problem, then i wait for you, sorry my bad english.


----------



## mibrymb (Aug 26, 2014)

darkxex said:


> no problem, then i wait for you, sorry my bad english.

Click to collapse



I have also received an update notice, if you pm me with instructions to capture the image I will be happy to upload it as well.


----------



## social-design-concepts (Aug 27, 2014)

mibrymb said:


> I have also received an update notice, if you pm me with instructions to capture the image I will be happy to upload it as well.

Click to collapse



Download it the using a file managee with root explorer navigate to /cache and copy it to your sdcard then upload to dropbox or somewhere and pm me the link

Sent from my XT907 using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## darkxex (Aug 27, 2014)

social-design-concepts said:


> Download it the using a file managee with root explorer navigate to /cache and copy it to your sdcard then upload to dropbox or somewhere and pm me the link
> 
> Sent from my XT907 using XDA Free mobile app

Click to collapse



i can download to update of 4.4.2, if you want, i upload the file... but can you upload the dump of 4.2.2 please.


----------



## jhonniewalk (Aug 27, 2014)

Hi all Android Gurus,

I have successfully rooted my ACER A1-830 as explained on this thread.

Model: A1-830
Android Version: 4.2.2
Image Version: Acer_AV052_A1-830_RV07RC05_WW_GEN1
Compilation Nº: Acer_AV052_A1-830-1.014.00_WW_GEN1

Now I'm facing some problem with the Micro-USB port and I need to send it back to warranty an I didn't make any backup of the original rom.

Does anyone knows where can I download the original rom and how to flash it back?
Can anyone can help me on this?

Best regards,
Jhonnie


----------



## vlad94nik (Aug 27, 2014)

Anybody can throw a folder system / app?


----------



## thirios (Aug 27, 2014)

Is it possible to use OTA RootKeeper in order to hide temporarily root and OTA update to 4.4?


----------



## darkxex (Aug 27, 2014)

I need a dump of 4.2.2 forma repair muy system\app please.


----------



## social-design-concepts (Aug 27, 2014)

darkxex said:


> I need a dump of 4.2.2 forma repair muy system\app please.

Click to collapse





vlad94nik said:


> Anybody can throw a folder system / app?

Click to collapse





jhonniewalk said:


> Hi all Android Gurus,
> 
> I have successfully rooted my ACER A1-830 as explained on this thread.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse





darkxex said:


> i can download to update of 4.4.2, if you want, i upload the file... but can you upload the dump of 4.2.2 please.

Click to collapse



I working on getting the dumps I have validated. . . 


Sent from my XT907 using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## hellyeah27 (Aug 27, 2014)

i am another one in need of the system dumps ... if u can upload , thanks so much


----------



## Xextor (Aug 27, 2014)

*Help!!!*

 hi, can you upload a dump of a1-830? i need for recovery system/app

IAFW version: F9.E3
Kernel Version: 3.4.34
Image version: Acer_AV052_A1-830_RV07RC05_WW_GEN1
Build Number: Acer_AV052_A1-830_1.014.00_WW_GEN1


----------



## social-design-concepts (Aug 27, 2014)

Just cleaned and validated it can't upload till I get home from work. Thanks for being patient It takes a while I have 5 Intel devices to validate totaling 14 full image packages to validate again thanks to a 7zip beta bug.

Sent from my XT907 using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## vijay.alapati (Mar 21, 2014)

Hi, can someone please help me in rooting acer iconia A1-830. Running 4.4.2. Thx



Sent from my A1-830 using xda app-developers app


----------



## dego19 (Aug 28, 2014)

Hello!
today I recibe kitkat updating but give me an error when I try to upgrading. I have a acer a1 830 rooted
this is the message

Warning: No file_contexsfile_getprop: malformed line "   # begin build propeties ": /system/buid.prop not a prop file?
Installation aborted.

please, I need your help. I need a kitkat updating

thanks.


----------



## vinnyconno (Aug 28, 2014)

I too am getting the installation aborted after trying to update to KitKat on my acer a1 830? How do we fix this please? 

I rooted my tablet using social-design-concepts method if that helps..Thanks.


----------



## test30 (Aug 28, 2014)

vinnyconno said:


> I too am getting the installation aborted after trying to update to KitKat on my acer a1 830? How do we fix this please?
> 
> I rooted my tablet using social-design-concepts method if that helps..Thanks.

Click to collapse



Try unroot your tablet first. Before that my tablet were updated to kitkat i unroot the tablet.


----------



## vinnyconno (Aug 28, 2014)

test30 said:


> Try unroot your tablet first. Before that my tablet were updated to kitkat i unroot the tablet.

Click to collapse



What's the best way to unroot my tablet? I'm a noob at all this. I'm surpised I could even manage to root it in the first place


----------



## ceefvnk (Aug 28, 2014)

social-design-concepts said:


> Just cleaned and validated it can't upload till I get home from work. Thanks for being patient It takes a while I have 5 Intel devices to validate totaling 14 full image packages to validate again thanks to a 7zip beta bug.
> 
> Sent from my XT907 using XDA Free mobile app

Click to collapse



i have update.zip from 4.4.2 , i can upload to dropbox or something like this if u want!


----------



## vlad94nik (Aug 28, 2014)

ceefvnk said:


> i have update.zip from 4.4.2 , i can upload to dropbox or something like this if u want!

Click to collapse



you can upload it?


----------



## social-design-concepts (Aug 28, 2014)

Original Dumps are up for Acer_AV052_A1-830_1.014.00_WW_GEN1 goto myKIT_BATCHV1.1.x  the download is in post 2. 

the flash script i was putting together is not up yet so it is assumed you have knowledge of flashing images through fastboot. 
the only thing to note is  do not extract  <file name>.system.img.gz 
the .gz format is the correct format for flashing through fastboot on Intel Tablets. 

kitkat rootkit wont be up till tomorrow . . . Sorry . . .


----------



## darkxex (Aug 28, 2014)

social-design-concepts said:


> Original Dumps are up for Acer_AV052_A1-830_1.014.00_WW_GEN1 goto myKIT_BATCHV1.1.x  the download is in post 2.
> 
> the flash script i was putting together is not up yet so it is assumed you have knowledge of flashing images through fastboot.
> the only thing to note is  do not extract  <file name>.system.img.gz
> ...

Click to collapse



thanks friend. you are the best.


----------



## hellyeah27 (Aug 29, 2014)

thanks for the image , but does anyone knows how to install it? a Tutorial maybe? tks


----------



## vinnyconno (Aug 29, 2014)

Thank you very much for this. Could some please post a guide for us noobs. Much obliged.


----------



## hotboy_ist (Aug 29, 2014)

Did anyone root 4.4.2 kit kat iconia 830? 

A1-830 cihazımdan Tapatalk kullanılarak gönderildi


----------



## social-design-concepts (Aug 29, 2014)

hotboy_ist said:


> Did anyone root 4.4.2 kit kat iconia 830?
> 
> A1-830 cihazımdan Tapatalk kullanılarak gönderildi

Click to collapse



I'll have it up at some point today. . . sorry i cant give you a better time frame. . .


----------



## ceefvnk (Aug 29, 2014)

anyone can help me, i have the next problem when i try to install kit kat this it system/framework/core.odex


----------



## social-design-concepts (Aug 29, 2014)

ceefvnk said:


> anyone can help me, i have the next problem when i try to install kit kat this it system/framework/core.odex

Click to collapse



i need a better description than that : full error msg and the ro.build.display.id


----------



## ceefvnk (Aug 29, 2014)

social-design-concepts said:


> i need a better description than that : full error msg and the ro.build.display.id

Click to collapse



http://prntscr.com/4hqmdp


can u help me!


----------



## social-design-concepts (Aug 29, 2014)

ceefvnk said:


> can u help me!

Click to collapse



That's an easy one boot back into android and disable any running xposed modules (gravity box etc...) and xposed framework. Reboot once then run the update again.

Sent from my XT907 using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## ceefvnk (Aug 29, 2014)

social-design-concepts said:


> That's an easy one boot back into android and disable any running xposed modules (gravity box etc...) and xposed framework. Reboot once then run the update again.
> 
> Sent from my XT907 using XDA Free mobile app

Click to collapse



i do a factory reset and no working this thing


----------



## darkxex (Aug 29, 2014)

ceefvnk said:


> i do a factory reset and no working this thing

Click to collapse




you need flash with the dump published.


----------



## hellyeah27 (Aug 30, 2014)

can u put at least the order and the commands to flash this dump? tks


----------



## vinnyconno (Aug 30, 2014)

Has anyone successfully updated their rooted tablet to the latest kitkat update? Please let me know how to do it please. My installation keeps being aborted.


----------



## vijay.alapati (Mar 21, 2014)

Hi, can someone please help me in rooting acer iconia A1-830. Running 4.4.2. Thx



Sent from my A1-830 using xda app-developers app


----------



## ceefvnk (Aug 30, 2014)

darkxex said:


> you need flash with the dump published.

Click to collapse



how can i flash dump of 4.2.2 on this tablet with stock revovery??


thanks for ur help and zorry my bad english


----------



## ceefvnk (Aug 30, 2014)

Anyone know 0it?


----------



## social-design-concepts (Aug 30, 2014)

vinnyconno said:


> Has anyone successfully updated their rooted tablet to the latest kitkat update?
> My installation keeps being aborted.

Click to collapse



I don't want users to think rooting is what brakes OTA updating because it isn't . . . it's what you choose to do to your device after you rooted that brakes OTA so i'll give some examples. . . .

Most common :
You removed BLOATWARE or modified files under /system that are checked durning the OTA update patching process . . . 
resolution : you'll have to flash the device back to factory through fastboot see reply below. . .

You have exposed modules / framework running . . .  
resolution :disable any running xposed module and the xposed framework the reboot and try OTA updating again . . . if you still get failures flash back to factory through fastboot see rep[ly below . . .



ceefvnk said:


> how can i flash dump of 4.2.2 on this tablet with stock revovery??

Click to collapse



You can't these Images are for flashing through fastboot . . .  recovery would require your device recovery to not check signatures . . . See reply below for flashing instructions . . . 



hellyeah27 said:


> can u put at least the order and the commands to flash this dump? tks

Click to collapse



if your device is the same build as the dumped images i captured you only need to flash the system.img.gz


```
fastboot flash system Acer_AV052_A1-830_1.014.00_WW_GEN1.system.img.gz
```

now if your device is on a different build than than the dumped images i captured : Acer_AV052_A1-830_1.014.00_WW_GEN1
You'll have to flash boot.img and fastboot.img also all three have to be of the same version or OTA updating will fail. . .


```
fastboot flash boot Acer_AV052_A1-830_1.014.00_WW_GEN1.boot.img

fastboot flash fastboot Acer_AV052_A1-830_1.014.00_WW_GEN1.fastboot.img
```

Now on the Dell Venue series you can't flash fastboot from fastboot on JB4.2.2 so if you get a failure of flashing fastboot through fastboot let me know i do have a work around to get the proper version of fastboot on the device fastboot . . .

sorry for the delayed response anymore questions just ask . . .


----------



## hellyeah27 (Aug 31, 2014)

thanks , just one more question , before i do that command , did i have to erase the system ? "fastboot erase system"


----------



## symbiiote (Aug 31, 2014)

Hey guys, JUST bought this Tab and OTA to 4.4.2 without knowing, read this whole post. Does anyone have a clearly worded tut on how to root 4.4.2? or am i too early?


----------



## social-design-concepts (Aug 31, 2014)

_ASSETKIT and _ROOTKIT are up for this device now let me know if there are any issues . . . be sure you download both the _ASSETKIT and _ROOTKIT


----------



## test540va (Sep 1, 2014)

*Acer A1-830*

Hello everyone,

  I just updated my UnRooted Acer Iconia A1-830 from Jelly Bean 4.2.2 to KitKat 4.4.2.   The installation was a success.  Everything seems good, Hell even my Antutu and Quadrant scores went up by a Couple Thousand Points     The only issue i have is the Camera !!!  It takes a couple minutes to start up      DAMN !!!!!!  i mean DAAAAAAAMN !!!!   So is it just me or is anyone else getting this camera bug ?   Please let me know if you find a solution.... 


Thank you !


----------



## darkxex (Sep 1, 2014)

hi social-design-concepts, thanks for before upload the dump for flash.
do you think that root 4.4.2 is over coming? sorry my bad english. 
and thanks, you are the best.


----------



## symbiiote (Sep 1, 2014)

It keeps saying that it cant find the SuperSu apk but i can see it in the folder it says its in.


----------



## social-design-concepts (Sep 1, 2014)

symbiiote said:


> It keeps saying that it cant find the SuperSu apk but i can see it in the folder it says its in.

Click to collapse



Can I TEAMVIEWER into your PC quick?

Sent from my XT907 using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## symbiiote (Sep 1, 2014)

social-design-concepts said:


> Can I TEAMVIEWER into your PC quick?
> 
> Sent from my XT907 using XDA Free mobile app

Click to collapse



O.O uh pm me?


----------



## social-design-concepts (Sep 1, 2014)

symbiiote said:


> O.O uh pm me?

Click to collapse



Sorry its going be a few hours before I'm able to look into what's going on I have to go pick up the wife

Sent from my XT907 using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## symbiiote (Sep 1, 2014)

social-design-concepts said:


> Sorry its going be a few hours before I'm able to look into what's going on I have to go pick up the wife
> 
> Sent from my XT907 using XDA Free mobile app

Click to collapse



No prob. Just pm me when your free =]


----------



## symbiiote (Sep 2, 2014)

I deleted the Toolkit and re-downloaded everything, and now this happens...


----------



## darkxex (Sep 2, 2014)

symbiiote said:


> I deleted the Toolkit and re-downloaded everything, and now this happens...

Click to collapse



open  myKIT_BATCHv1.1.x\mykits\rootKIT\Acer_AV0K0_A1-830_1.006.00_WW_GEN1_ROOTKIT\launcher.bat with NOTEPAD.

replace


```
:CHECK
    call "%CHECK_DEVICE%"

    set WORKINGDIR=%~dp0
    for %%f in ("%WORKINGDIR%") do set WORKINGDIR=%%~sf

::Device Checks
    for /f "tokens=1" %%a in ('"!GOOGLE_TOOL!adb" shell getprop ro.hardware ^2^> nul') do (set HARDWARE=%%a)
    for /f "tokens=1" %%a in ('"!GOOGLE_TOOL!adb" shell getprop ro.product.name ^2^> nul') do (set PRODUCTNAME=%%a)
    for /f "tokens=1" %%a in ('"%GOOGLE_TOOL%adb" shell getprop ro.product.manufacturer ^2^> nul') do (set MANUFACTURER=%%a)
    if "%MANUFACTURER%" == "Acer" (goto:ACERCHECK)
GOTO:UNSUPPORTED

:ACERCHECK
::"ro.hardware" == "redhookbay"
::"ro.product.name" == "a1-830_ww_gen1"

if "%PRODUCTNAME%" == "a1-830_ww_gen1" if "%HARDWARE%" == "redhookbay" (
    set DEVICEIS=DeviceA1-830_WW_GEN1
    set fastboot-assest="!ASSET-KIT!\!DEVICEIS!\Acer_AV052_A1-830_1.014.00_WW_GEN1.fastboot.img"
    goto :ASSETCHECK
)
GOTO:UNSUPPORTED

:UNSUPPORTED
echo DEVICE UNSUPPORTED
echo %MANUFACTURER% %PRODUCTNAME% %HARDWARE%
set HARDWARE=UNSUPPORTED_DEVICE
pause
GOTO:EOF
```

with 


```
:CHECK
    call "%CHECK_DEVICE%"

    set WORKINGDIR=%~dp0
    for %%f in ("%WORKINGDIR%") do set WORKINGDIR=%%~sf

::Device Checks
    for /f "tokens=1" %%a in ('"!GOOGLE_TOOL!adb" shell getprop ro.hardware ^2^> nul') do (set HARDWARE=%%a)
    for /f "tokens=1" %%a in ('"!GOOGLE_TOOL!adb" shell getprop ro.product.name ^2^> nul') do (set PRODUCTNAME=%%a)
    for /f "tokens=1" %%a in ('"%GOOGLE_TOOL%adb" shell getprop ro.product.manufacturer ^2^> nul') do (set MANUFACTURER=%%a)
    if "%MANUFACTURER%" == "Acer" (goto:ACERCHECK)
GOTO:ACERCHECK

:ACERCHECK
::"ro.hardware" == "redhookbay"
::"ro.product.name" == "a1-830_ww_gen1"


    set DEVICEIS=DeviceA1-830_WW_GEN1
    set fastboot-assest="!ASSET-KIT!\!DEVICEIS!\Acer_AV052_A1-830_1.014.00_WW_GEN1.fastboot.img"
    goto :ASSETCHECK


:UNSUPPORTED
echo DEVICE UNSUPPORTED
echo %MANUFACTURER% %PRODUCTNAME% %HARDWARE%
set HARDWARE=UNSUPPORTED_DEVICE
pause
GOTO:EOF
```
 and bypassed the checked the android info but still you will have the problem of "failed to copy: (most text)"


----------



## symbiiote (Sep 2, 2014)

Yep


----------



## social-design-concepts (Sep 2, 2014)

darkxex said:


> open  myKIT_BATCHv1.1.x\mykits\rootKIT\Acer_AV0K0_A1-830_1.006.00_WW_GEN1_ROOTKIT\launcher.bat with NOTEPAD.
> 
> replace
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



It might be the filename of fastboot try changing the name to simply fastboot.img in the script then goto the _ASSETKIT and rename it to match. 

Still can't sit down with it till later try that let mW know

Sent from my XT907 using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## symbiiote (Sep 2, 2014)

social-design-concepts said:


> It might be the filename of fastboot try changing the name to simply fastboot.img in the script then goto the _ASSETKIT and rename it to match.
> 
> Still can't sit down with it till later try that let mW know
> 
> Sent from my XT907 using XDA Free mobile app

Click to collapse



I fixed it, but its still giving me that copy failed error


----------



## social-design-concepts (Sep 2, 2014)

symbiiote said:


> I fixed it, but its still giving me that copy failed error

Click to collapse



Since you seem to be some what experienced could you test manually flashing the fastboot.img contained in the _ASSETKIT let me know if it flashes. 

Sent from my XT907 using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## symbiiote (Sep 2, 2014)

social-design-concepts said:


> Since you seem to be some what experienced could you test manually flashing the fastboot.img contained in the _ASSETKIT let me know if it flashes.
> 
> Sent from my XT907 using XDA Free mobile app

Click to collapse



"Unknown partition"


----------



## vijay.alapati (Mar 21, 2014)

Hi, can someone please help me in rooting acer iconia A1-830. Running 4.4.2. Thx



Sent from my A1-830 using xda app-developers app


----------



## social-design-concepts (Sep 2, 2014)

symbiiote said:


> "Unknown partition"

Click to collapse



Try fastboot flash droidboot fastboot.img

Sent from my XT907 using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## symbiiote (Sep 2, 2014)




----------



## social-design-concepts (Sep 2, 2014)

symbiiote said:


>

Click to collapse



Hmm. . . Guess I'll post a rooted system.img.gz while I look into it further any issues flashing the dumped KitKat system.img.gz

Sent from my XT907 using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## symbiiote (Sep 2, 2014)

social-design-concepts said:


> Hmm. . . Guess I'll post a rooted system.img.gz while I look into it further any issues flashing the dumped KitKat system.img.gz
> 
> Sent from my XT907 using XDA Free mobile app

Click to collapse



Ill try and flash as soon as i download the img


----------



## social-design-concepts (Sep 2, 2014)

symbiiote said:


> Ill try and flash as soon as i download the img

Click to collapse



Check fastboot oem flash 

For both fastboot and droidboot

Sent from my XT907 using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## darkxex (Sep 2, 2014)

hey social... can you upload a system.img.gz Rooted? it is most fast.


----------



## social-design-concepts (Sep 2, 2014)

darkxex said:


> hey social... can you upload a system.img.gz Rooted? it is most fast.

Click to collapse



it probably wont be till tomorrow about to brick my device todo some testing. . .


----------



## darkxex (Sep 2, 2014)

i try flash fastboot manually.


----------



## symbiiote (Sep 4, 2014)

Any new updates on root?


----------



## ceefvnk (Sep 5, 2014)

symbiiote said:


> Any new updates on root?

Click to collapse




+1


----------



## illusionz (Sep 6, 2014)

I too appreciate any work being done to gain root!

Thanks for all the hard effort :good::good:


----------



## social-design-concepts (Sep 6, 2014)

symbiiote said:


> Any new updates on root?

Click to collapse




ceefvnk said:


> +1

Click to collapse




illusionz said:


> I too appreciate any work being done to gain root! Thanks for all the hard effort :good::good:

Click to collapse




NhanNgoc said:


> Did anyone here root acer a1 830 kitkat?

Click to collapse



My wifes in the hospital i've been meaning to brick my Dell Venue 7 for testing flashing but haven't had time sorry : ( 

no one has given me any conformation about if they can flash kk4.4.2 system.img.gz  with out issues, the best bet is probably rooting the KK4.4.2 system.img.gz and flashing a prerooted system partition i'm more than will to assemble it but i need to test flashing first as i saw some references in droidboot that suggest your device might check signatures on flashing it.

i'll try to look into it this evening when i leave the hospital. . .


----------



## symbiiote (Sep 6, 2014)

social-design-concepts said:


> My wifes in the hospital i've been meaning to brick my Dell Venue 7 for testing flashing but haven't had time sorry : (
> 
> no one has given me any conformation about if they can flash kk4.4.2 system.img.gz  with out issues, the best bet is probably rooting the KK4.4.2 system.img.gz and flashing a prerooted system partition i'm more than will to assemble it but i need to test flashing first as i saw some references in droidboot that suggest your device might check signatures on flashing it.
> 
> i'll try to look into it this evening when i leave the hospital. . .

Click to collapse



Dude! Forget about our silly problems with root! Take care of your family! Finish your duties, we aren't going anywhere. Hope everything is OK.


----------



## social-design-concepts (Sep 6, 2014)

symbiiote said:


> Dude! Forget about our silly problems with root! Take care of your family! Finish your duties, we aren't going anywhere. Hope everything is OK.

Click to collapse



Thanks I am, I just wanted to give you all an update. 

Sent from my XT907 using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## illusionz (Sep 7, 2014)

Thanks for the update.

Just wondering, would the prerooted partition have to be done on a fresh install?

Just set everything up after the ota, lol


----------



## test540va (Sep 8, 2014)

*Did I brick my device ?*

delete....


----------



## micallen (Sep 9, 2014)

I get to the point in the myKIT_BATCH menu where enter A1 for Root Kits, but it tells me it can't find the path specified.  Any ideas ??


----------



## eXtr3me79 (Sep 9, 2014)

Hello,

I just inform you that I tried RootGenius (http://androidxda.com/root-acer-iconia-a1-830) and failed.

Acer A1-830
Android Version 4.4.2 
Image version Acer_AV0K0_A1-830_RV01RC01_WW_GEN1
Build Number Acer_AV0K0_A1-830_1.006.00_WW_GEN1
Kernel 3.10.20


----------



## Trstenkirhen (Sep 11, 2014)

*Rootind A1-830*

Have the same ACER asXtr3me79

Nobody seems to be able to root A1-830


----------



## genesis2 (Sep 13, 2014)

*Solved*



vijay.alapati said:


> Hi, can someone please help me in rooting acer iconia A1-830. Running 4.4.2. Thx
> 
> 
> 
> Try this http://forum.xda-developers.com/general/help/how-to-root-acer-a1-830-solved-t2876107/post55424395

Click to collapse


----------



## vijay.alapati (Mar 21, 2014)

Hi, can someone please help me in rooting acer iconia A1-830. Running 4.4.2. Thx



Sent from my A1-830 using xda app-developers app


----------



## social-design-concepts (Sep 13, 2014)

genesis2 said:


> vijay.alapati said:
> 
> 
> > Hi, can someone please help me in rooting acer iconia A1-830. Running 4.4.2. Thx
> ...
Click to expand...
Click to collapse


----------



## NhanNgoc (Sep 13, 2014)

*Kitkat?*



genesis2 said:


> vijay.alapati said:
> 
> 
> > Hi, can someone please help me in rooting acer iconia A1-830. Running 4.4.2. Thx
> ...
Click to expand...
Click to collapse


----------



## bmw520d (Sep 14, 2014)

*wifi solved*



jim620 said:


> For those who upgrade to Kitkat how is your Wifi?  After I upgraded my Wifi stinks.  I have to be right next to the router to get 3 bars.  If I move 4 feet away my signal drops to only 1 bar and disappears completely in the room next door.  Any ideas?  I've already did a factor reset but still having the problem.

Click to collapse




•Go to Settings -> Location -> Mode -> tap High accuracy.
•Go to Settings -> Wi-Fi -> Advanced (found in the menu by tapping button in the top right) -> then uncheck Wi-Fi optimization.

I hope this helps. If the problem persists, please contact technical support in your area.


----------



## zartan823 (Sep 14, 2014)

genesis2 said:


> vijay.alapati said:
> 
> 
> > Hi, can someone please help me in rooting acer iconia A1-830. Running 4.4.2. Thx
> ...
Click to expand...
Click to collapse


----------



## genesis2 (Sep 15, 2014)

*build number*

my tablet running android 4.2.2 build number ACER_av052_a1-830_1.011.00_WW_GEN1


----------



## symbiiote (Sep 16, 2014)

We are trying to root 4.4.2 not 4.2 thats already been done...


----------



## micallen (Sep 17, 2014)

micallen said:


> I get to the point in the myKIT_BATCH menu where enter A1 for Root Kits, but it tells me it can't find the path specified.  Any ideas ??

Click to collapse



Anyone ???


----------



## symbiiote (Sep 17, 2014)

micallen said:


> Anyone ???

Click to collapse



Is your device on 4.2 or 4.4.2?


----------



## micallen (Sep 17, 2014)

symbiiote said:


> Is your device on 4.2 or 4.4.2?

Click to collapse



It's on 4.2.


----------



## symbiiote (Sep 17, 2014)

micallen said:


> It's on 4.2.

Click to collapse



Redownload, then extract all the required files for root, then move them into there folders within the root tool.


----------



## Josediaz9 (Sep 18, 2014)

Hi guys, nothing yet on the root for the A1 4.4.2?
Just bought it and was making some digging but it seems like no one has been able to root it, anyway, good luck guys :good:


----------



## symbiiote (Sep 19, 2014)

Did you release the pre rooted firmware? I don't mind wiping my tab.


----------



## social-design-concepts (Sep 19, 2014)

symbiiote said:


> Did you release the pre rooted firmware? I don't mind wiping my tab.

Click to collapse



the user i sent it to still hasn't returned my Email so i haven't gotten conformation if it flashed correctly so i haven't posted yet i've gotten mixed responses regarding if the stock files i posted flash some users have said they have flashed with no issues while other users have stated then get failed to write do to the size.  if a experienced user would confirm if the original stock images flash correctly and would like to be the guinea pig PM me and ill send a link just uncomfortable posting something that could softbrick a device. . .


----------



## symbiiote (Sep 19, 2014)

social-design-concepts said:


> the user i sent it to still hasn't returned my Email so i haven't gotten conformation if it flashed correctly so i haven't posted yet i've gotten mixed responses regarding if the stock files i posted flash some users have said they have flashed with no issues while other users have stated then get failed to write do to the size.  if a experienced user would confirm if the original stock images flash correctly and would like to be the guinea pig PM me and ill send a link just uncomfortable posting something that could softbrick a device. . .

Click to collapse



Pm me with links.


----------



## mibrymb (Sep 20, 2014)

social-design-concepts said:


> the user i sent it to still hasn't returned my Email so i haven't gotten conformation if it flashed correctly so i haven't posted yet i've gotten mixed responses regarding if the stock files i posted flash some users have said they have flashed with no issues while other users have stated then get failed to write do to the size.  if a experienced user would confirm if the original stock images flash correctly and would like to be the guinea pig PM me and ill send a link just uncomfortable posting something that could softbrick a device. . .

Click to collapse



I am happy to try the pre rooted image if you would like. Please send link.

Regards

Mibrymb


----------



## genesis2 (Sep 20, 2014)

*how*



micallen said:


> Anyone ???

Click to collapse



Did you extract the rar file to folder or run directly from the rar file you need to run as administrator


----------



## micallen (Sep 23, 2014)

genesis2 said:


> Did you extract the rar file to folder or run directly from the rar file you need to run as administrator

Click to collapse



I extracted it to a folder.

---------- Post added at 09:33 AM ---------- Previous post was at 09:14 AM ----------

It looks like I missed the *patchkit* the first time I tried this.  It's unclear to me if I:

a) move the patchkit file as-is into the mykit-downloads folder   -or-
b) extract the patchkit files, then move them into the mykit-downloads  folder.


----------



## ceefvnk (Sep 29, 2014)

ey if u like i can test your pre rooted image if u want. send me a pm


----------



## NhanNgoc (Oct 1, 2014)

*A1 830*



social-design-concepts said:


> the user i sent it to still hasn't returned my Email so i haven't gotten conformation if it flashed correctly so i haven't posted yet i've gotten mixed responses regarding if the stock files i posted flash some users have said they have flashed with no issues while other users have stated then get failed to write do to the size.  if a experienced user would confirm if the original stock images flash correctly and would like to be the guinea pig PM me and ill send a link just uncomfortable posting something that could softbrick a device. . .

Click to collapse



Plz send me the link and I'll flash it.


----------



## symbiiote (Oct 1, 2014)

NhanNgoc said:


> Plz send me the link and I'll flash it.

Click to collapse



We already been testing it, there hasn't been any progress of getting the rom to work. Hopefully we should get a update on progress soon.


----------



## vijay.alapati (Mar 21, 2014)

Hi, can someone please help me in rooting acer iconia A1-830. Running 4.4.2. Thx



Sent from my A1-830 using xda app-developers app


----------



## social-design-concepts (Oct 6, 2014)

a couple testers needed to test a new root method , sorry it took so long but i do believe i have it figured out : 
[TOOL KIT] myKIT_BATCHV1.1.x : 
Follow the instructions for setting up myKIT_BATCHV1.1.x use this root downloadable in that same post .
SDC_INTEL_ROOTKIT.7z

Let me know if it works . . .


----------



## ceefvnk (Oct 6, 2014)

'"C:\Users\ceefvnk\Desktop\root\toolkit\batchFILES\setup-toolKIT.bat"' is not re
cognized as an internal or external command,
operable program or batch file.
'""' is not recognized as an internal or external command,
operable program or batch file.


----------



## dawgdoc (Oct 6, 2014)

I just bought my A1-830 in the past month and have been hoping and waiting for the fix to SDC's root tool. 

It now looks like I must find a Windows computer to borrow for a short period of time.   :fingers-crossed:


----------



## symbiiote (Oct 6, 2014)

social-design-concepts said:


> a couple testers needed to test a new root method , sorry it took so long but i do believe i have it figured out :
> [TOOL KIT] myKIT_BATCHV1.1.x :
> Follow the instructions for setting up myKIT_BATCHV1.1.x use this root downloadable in that same post .
> SDC_INTEL_ROOTKIT.7z
> ...

Click to collapse



Everything went through and looked like it worked, but once it rebooted nothing changed, superSU wasn't installed or anything.


----------



## social-design-concepts (Oct 6, 2014)

symbiiote said:


> Everything went through and looked like it worked, but once it rebooted nothing changed, superSU wasn't installed or anything.

Click to collapse



Looks like this one is the magic one : SDC_INTEL2_ROOTKIT.7z

Sent from my XT907 using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## symbiiote (Oct 6, 2014)

social-design-concepts said:


> Looks like this one is the magic one : SDC_INTEL2_ROOTKIT.7z
> 
> Sent from my XT907 using XDA Free mobile app

Click to collapse



Seems to have worked! i had to manually reboot my device though. but i do indeed have root! Thanks!!!


----------



## social-design-concepts (Oct 7, 2014)

symbiiote said:


> Seems to have worked! i had to manually reboot my device though. but i do indeed have root! Thanks!!!

Click to collapse



Thanks for letting me know about the needing to manually reboot I'll look in to it.

Sent from my XT907 using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## nickel11 (Oct 7, 2014)

How can i root 4.4.2?? Tnx


----------



## dawgdoc (Oct 7, 2014)

nickel11 said:


> How can i root 4.4.2?? Tnx

Click to collapse



Follow the instructions in this post by social_design_concepts:
http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?p=51089990


----------



## ceefvnk (Oct 8, 2014)

anyone know about the new update on a1-830?


----------



## illusionz (Oct 8, 2014)

ceefvnk said:


> anyone know about the new update on a1-830?

Click to collapse



Just saw this, waiting to root to see if the kit works with the new update


----------



## dawgdoc (Oct 9, 2014)

*A1-830 Rooting Problems 4.4.2*

I just tried rooting without taking the new 6mb update and was unsuccessful on my A1-830. I updated from 4.2.2 to 4.4.2 yesterday and attempted to root today. I have not taken the 6mb update that became available today.

I only have linux on my computers, therefore I had to borrow a Win 7 64 bit laptop to attempt this.  
1)  I prepped the laptop by installing sdk-platform-tools and the USB drivers from the Acer site.  
2)  Then I extracted myKIT_BATCHv1.1.x.7z into a folder of its own.
3)  I next placed myKIT_BATCHv1.1.2d_PATCHKIT and SDC_INTEL2_ROOTKIT into the mykit-downloads folder without extracting them.
4)  I started the mykit run-me.bat file by double clicking on it.
5)  I updated the adb driver using the first menu item.
6)  I returned to the intial menu, connected the device, and then advanced to the mykit main menu.  I noted by the header that the patchkit had been applied and the ADB status as on-line.
7) I clicked through the A1) Rootkit menu and then selected the R2) SuperSu option.  I did select the SDC_INTEL2_ROOTKIT option.
8) The program went as far as the REBOOT4ROOT screen.  The device rebooted to DroidBoot at this time and nothing changed for as long as I was willing to wait. See attached _mykit-waiting_ and _acer-ai-830-fastboot_ images.
9)  I checked to see if the su binary and/or supersu had been installed to /system/xbin, they had not. I also checked snagged a copy of getprop in the off chance it would assist in getting this device rooted.  See attached _ls-getprop.txt_ file.
10)  I downloaded _*chainfire's*_ SuperUser from the play store, it also gave a message that the su binary was not installed.
11)  I repeated the above steps several times with the same results.

Any assistance would be appreciated.  I am pretty sure @social-design-concepts monitors this thread. 
Should I attempt to sideload the su binary from my own laptop?
I guess I should not have been so smug in referring others to the MyToolKit thread.


----------



## social-design-concepts (Oct 9, 2014)

dawgdoc said:


> I just tried rooting without taking the new 6mb update and was unsuccessful on my A1-830. I updated from 4.2.2 to 4.4.2 yesterday and attempted to root today. I have not taken the 6mb update that became available today.
> 
> I only have linux on my computers, therefore I had to borrow a Win 7 64 bit laptop to attempt this.
> 1)  I prepped the laptop by installing sdk-platform-tools and the USB drivers from the Acer site.
> ...

Click to collapse



The fastboot driver didn't install correctly is my best guess check windows device manager its been the most common issue with the Acer with my root method it gets installed sometimes as an adb driver and needs to be a bootloader driver. Its been cover a few times in this thread.

Sent from my XT907 using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## dawgdoc (Oct 9, 2014)

social-design-concepts said:


> The fastboot driver didn't install correctly is my best guess check windows device manager its been the most common issue with the Acer with my root method it gets installed sometimes as an adb driver and needs to be a bootloader driver. Its been cover a few times in this thread.
> 
> Sent from my XT907 using XDA Free mobile app

Click to collapse



Would it be best to reinstall it through the MyKit bat file or to open the fastboot.exe directly?
I don't recall installing, I only recall installing the adbd file. Did I miss that one?

---------- Post added at 07:39 PM ---------- Previous post was at 06:40 PM ----------

@social-design-concepts I tried re-installing the adb drivers again. Initially, like before, from the first menu that pops up. At the end the dialog window stated that the Google drivers were ready to use. This was the same message I had previously seen.  Going on to the MyKit Menu I selected the E1 option to install the drivers. The process took long than it did from the first message, and the popup dialog was slightly different but with essentially the same meaning.  I rebooted the computer as directed. Restarting the MyKit batch file proceeded as before and stopped at the same point. 

I was looking into the launcher.bat file and am tempted to issue each of the fastboot commands in the :ROOT_TOOL section while on my linux laptop.  I have used adb shell from it to reboot_bootloader, so I know it will put the tablet into fastboot mode. I hesitate because I have not used fastboot for anythiing but to test it htat much. I would hate to make a mistake in the relative path of the commands, not being sure if they would be identical in linux.


----------



## social-design-concepts (Oct 9, 2014)

dawgdoc said:


> Would it be best to reinstall it through the MyKit bat file or to open the fastboot.exe directly?
> I don't recall installing, I only recall installing the adbd file. Did I miss that one?
> 
> ---------- Post added at 07:39 PM ---------- Previous post was at 06:40 PM ----------
> ...

Click to collapse



I'll try to do a pictorial for you on updating the driver after my daughter goes to sleep.  

And if you manage to get the fastboot driver to work on Linux please share people have been trying to get it to work for the Intel Device for close to a year now.

Sent from my XT907 using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## Professional Hacker (Oct 9, 2014)

*Root Acer Iconia A1-830*

Guys I find a way to root our Acer Iconia A1-830 but there is a situation. You can not update your tablet to android 4.4.2. Android 4.2.2 is the right version. And I dont know how to do downgrade unfortonatelly. But if you got the android 4.2.2 go to this link: htt ps: / /ww w .yout ube.c om/watch?v=Yzw BQDnDF24 and that's go works. Works to me.  
OBS.:  you have to paste all the link because I still can't put links here sorry


----------



## social-design-concepts (Oct 9, 2014)

Professional Hacker said:


> Guys I find a way to root our Acer Iconia A1-830 but there is a situation. You can not update your tablet to android 4.4.2. Android 4.2.2 is the right version. And I dont know how to do downgrade unfortonatelly. But if you got the android 4.2.2 go to this link: htt ps: / /ww w .yout ube.c om/watch?v=Yzw BQDnDF24 and that's go works. Works to me.
> OBS.:  you have to paste all the link because I still can't put links here sorry

Click to collapse



lol you actually can root KitKat now, but thanks for posting that actually explains resolving the fastboot driver issue. 

https://m.youtube.com/watch?v=YzwBQDnDF24

In the video they're showing my original rootkit for 4.2.2 but the part you wanna pay attention to is the part where they correct the fastboot driver in windows device manager

Use the SDC_INTEL2_ROOTKIT

Sent from my XT907 using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## dawgdoc (Oct 9, 2014)

social-design-concepts said:


> ...but thanks for posting that actually explains resolving the fastboot driver issue.
> 
> https://m.youtube.com/watch?v=YzwBQDnDF24
> 
> In the video they're showing my original rootkit for 4.2.2 but the part you wanna pay attention to is the part where they correct the fastboot driver in windows device manager

Click to collapse



I'll give that a look once I get to a faster internet connection.


----------



## dawgdoc (Oct 9, 2014)

Checked out the video, it's in Italian (?) but conveys the point. It gave me the information I needed to get my A1-830 rooted.  The popup dialogs that occur when updating the Android Device drivers have changed but should be easy for others to follow.

I guess it shows that it has been years since I used Windows, and have never owned a computer with Win7 or Vista installed.


----------



## dawgdoc (Oct 10, 2014)

ceefvnk said:


> anyone know about the new update on a1-830?

Click to collapse



I would recommend accepting this last update of 6.3 mb before rooting. 
I updated from 4.2.2 to 4.4.2 and then rooted my A1-830, with help from _social-design-concepts_ and _Professional Hacker_. I confirmed root was working. earlier today I accepted the recent update from Acer and found I had lost root. Root was not restored with a reboot. Root was easily restored using _*MyKit*_ by s-d-c.


----------



## vijay.alapati (Mar 21, 2014)

Hi, can someone please help me in rooting acer iconia A1-830. Running 4.4.2. Thx



Sent from my A1-830 using xda app-developers app


----------



## nickel11 (Oct 12, 2014)

How ca i downgrade 4.4.2 to 4.2.2 i have root .. On my acer a1 830


----------



## neion (Oct 12, 2014)

*update error*

Hi i got my 830 rooted thanks for all the help. i  then went ahead and deleted all the bloatware. after i removed the bloatware  i ran the system update but it keeps saying stopped working. i think i may have removed acer specific apks that where directly related to the update process. does anyone  have the acer apks that i could try reinstalling.  thanks for the help


----------



## neion (Oct 12, 2014)

neion said:


> Hi i got my 830 rooted thanks for all the help. i  then went ahead and deleted all the bloatware. after i removed the bloatware  i ran the system update but it keeps saying stopped working. i think i may have removed acer specific apks that where directly related to the update process. does anyone  have the acer apks that i could try reinstalling.  thanks for the help

Click to collapse



got the file from a 810 download on acer website , just had to install it with /system/app mover otherwise it was throwing a access cache error. getting the update popup now,  116mb system update available.  thanks


----------



## NhanNgoc (Oct 12, 2014)

So, Did anyone here root a1 830 kitkat?


----------



## social-design-concepts (Oct 12, 2014)

NhanNgoc said:


> So, Did anyone here root a1 830 kitkat?

Click to collapse



myKIT_BATCH and use SDC_INTEL2_ROOTKIT

Sent from my XT907 using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## R.Ch. (Oct 12, 2014)

neion said:


> got the file from a 810 download on acer website , just had to install it with /system/app mover otherwise it was throwing a access cache error. getting the update popup now,  116mb system update available.  thanks

Click to collapse



Same problem as neion... So what file exactly to download from a1 810? Does this method work?
Thx for help.


----------



## dawgdoc (Oct 13, 2014)

neion said:


> Hi i got my 830 rooted thanks for all the help. i  then went ahead and deleted all the bloatware. after i removed the bloatware  i ran the system update but it keeps saying stopped working.

Click to collapse



To avoid this I generally freeze bloatware apps with TiBU instead of removing them, at least initially. They may come off later, once I am sure there are no incompatibilities.


----------



## NhanNgoc (Oct 13, 2014)

social-design-concepts said:


> myKIT_BATCH and use SDC_INTEL2_ROOTKIT
> 
> Sent from my XT907 using XDA Free mobile app

Click to collapse



I tried but it stopped at fastboot waiting.


----------



## social-design-concepts (Oct 13, 2014)

NhanNgoc said:


> I tried but it stopped at fastboot waiting.

Click to collapse



Look back through the past few pages there is a post with a YouTube video that should help resolve the fastboot driver issue. If it hangs at waiting for device the fastboot driver isn't properly installer

http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?p=55924677

Sent from my XT907 using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## ceefvnk (Oct 16, 2014)

how i use SDC_INTEL2_ROOTKIT?

i got this :


----------



## ipguy (Oct 17, 2014)

Is there a root method for 4.4.2?


----------



## social-design-concepts (Oct 17, 2014)

ceefvnk said:


> how i use SDC_INTEL2_ROOTKIT?

Click to collapse



you have to run it from myKIT_BATCH see instructions : myKIT_BATCHV1.1.x



ipguy said:


> Is there a root method for 4.4.2?

Click to collapse



see above


----------



## ipguy (Oct 18, 2014)

Is twrp or cwm available for the acer A1-830?


----------



## ipguy (Oct 20, 2014)

one more thing, has anyone tried changing DPI ?

I'm a little scared to try since we don't have a recovery that will allow us to backup our ROM.

If only we had PA or CM or another AOSP ROM for this unit, it would simply rock, $150 for this tablet is amazing


----------



## ipguy (Oct 21, 2014)

ipguy said:


> one more thing, has anyone tried changing DPI ?
> 
> I'm a little scared to try since we don't have a recovery that will allow us to backup our ROM.
> 
> If only we had PA or CM or another AOSP ROM for this unit, it would simply rock, $150 for this tablet is amazing

Click to collapse



Can anyone here offer any advice ?


----------



## dawgdoc (Oct 21, 2014)

ipguy said:


> Can anyone here offer any advice ?

Click to collapse



I haven't tried changing the DPI,. 
Yes, a custom recovery would be nice.
*social-design-concepts* has provided fastboot flashable recovery images for our device. The downloads for the 4.2.2 and 4.4.2 are in the second post of this thread http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2681783


----------



## ipguy (Oct 21, 2014)

dawgdoc said:


> I haven't tried changing the DPI,.
> Yes, a custom recovery would be nice.
> *social-design-concepts* has provided fastboot flashable recovery images for our device. The downloads for the 4.2.2 and 4.4.2 are in the second post of this thread http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2681783

Click to collapse



Well, changing /system/build.prop and adding ro.sf.lcd_density=180 makes no difference at all after a reboot.

Any suggestions?

Edit:
qemu.sf.lcd_density=xxx is the right way to change density


----------



## ipguy (Oct 24, 2014)

is anyone using xposed and is able to advise how I can change the gmail app from Tablet UI to Phone UI ?
or some other way ?


----------



## ipguy (Oct 24, 2014)

ipguy said:


> is anyone using xposed and is able to advise how I can change the gmail app from Tablet UI to Phone UI ?
> or some other way ?

Click to collapse



Worked it out


----------



## sunzaolive (Oct 25, 2014)

*google framework issue*

Hi guys:
I have some questions related to Iconia a1-830.
My device was bought in China while i visited my parents during summer. so unfortunately, there is no google service framework or any google things in the tablet. That gives me a good reason to root tho. 
But here is the question. I did root the device when it was JB 4.2.2 using the method, then simply copy and paste the google stuffs to the desired folder, that worked pretty well. (thank you again social-design-concept, hope things went well with your family.) Now i upgraded to KK 4.4.2, i can root/unroot using the additional tool, but google services wont work anymore. i tried for a while but nothing happened so far. 
Anyone has any suggestion about my issue? What if i just flash the ROM social-design-concept posted before? will it help? i am afraid  I have little knowledge about fastboot commands, I am trying it atm. hope someone can help me out.
Thanks in advance.


----------



## vijay.alapati (Mar 21, 2014)

Hi, can someone please help me in rooting acer iconia A1-830. Running 4.4.2. Thx



Sent from my A1-830 using xda app-developers app


----------



## kemdroid (Oct 27, 2014)

*Acer A1 830 Flashing*

Hi,

Can you please tell me how to flash system.img? I am flashing with My bat. I keep getting this error message about sparse file max download limit reached. How can I increase it? The image will not flash as it is too large when extrated.


----------



## dawgdoc (Oct 28, 2014)

kemdroid said:


> Hi,
> 
> Can you please tell me how to flash system.img? I am flashing with My bat. I keep getting this error message about sparse file max download limit reached. How can I increase it? The image will not flash as it is too large when extrated.

Click to collapse



In the comments I have seen through this thread people are directed to *NOT* extract the image file. You use fastboot commands to load the image.  This post can be used as an example. Take note that uses the image file name of a different device as an example.


----------



## vt-xda (Oct 28, 2014)

I successfully rooted my A1-830. It's very important that you follow the Mykit instructions exactly, word for word. It has been done, it can be done, and you need to be able to follow those instructions.

I see the same questions repeated in this thread several times, especially for one particular problem. So one more time, a clarification of this most common issue:

If Fastboot is stalling and you are using adb under Windows to connect to and flash the tablet, the likely cause is that the computer is using the wrong adb device drivers, even though the Mykit script loaded the correct ones into Windows. Loading them in doesn't mean they are actually being used.

It's possible that other similar drivers were loaded earlier with an installation of adb, and Windows then made a choice of the wrong driver over the correct one loaded by Mykit. You can fix this by manually specifying to Windows which driver you want it to use when accessing the tablet through adb. 

To do this you go into the device manager and look for the adb device, open it and look at the drivers. You will likely see two or three driver possibilities with only one selected. Change the selection to fit the appropriate driver, and then ADB will be able to connect properly to the tablet, and perform the flash.

Hope this helps.


----------



## kemmy4511 (Oct 28, 2014)

*Bootloop*



micallen said:


> Anyone ???

Click to collapse



I am stuck at boot screen with this acer tablet can you help me please??

Thanks.


----------



## dawgdoc (Oct 29, 2014)

kemmy4511 said:


> I am stuck at boot screen with this acer tablet can you help me please??
> 
> Thanks.

Click to collapse



I'm going to assume you have tried to reboot already. 
Not knowing how your system made it to this state, my next thought is to suggest a factory reset. You can get to recovery mode after turning the device off by holding the volume up and power buttons at the same time. Recovery mode will allow you to factory reset.  If you have already tried this I would next suggest reinstalling the stock rom.  Look on the MyKit thread by social-design-concepts. You can find links to that thread within the last page or three of this thread.


----------



## nashballer (Oct 31, 2014)

I have been following instructions and used SDC Rootkit. Everything goes through saying "success" and all, but still I have no root on my Acer Iconia A1-830. Any ideas?

UPDATE: Root finally works now. Just had to install SuperSu to recognize root.


----------



## test540va (Nov 2, 2014)

*Flashing: Acer_AV0K0_A1-830_1.006.00_WW_GEN1_FLASHPKG.7z*

ACER A1-830
Dear Anyone,
    Is it possible to flash this kitkat backup image successfully  Acer_AV0K0_A1-830_1.006.00_WW_GEN1_FLASHPKG.7z successfully ?   I was able to flash the Jelly Bean backup image successfully, but the kitkat one always fails.  Please help.  The image was downloaded from SDC's [TOOL KIT] myKIT_BATCH page.    http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2681783

P.S.  -- My Acer A1-830 is one of the rare models that has camera issues after installing the KitKat update over the air.  (Camera takes too long to load... up to 3 minuets) I was able to succesfully go back to JellyBean (which does fix camera) and try and try again, but it seems the camera bug is persistent without fail.  I'm hoping wiping and flashing a trusted image will help me with the camera issue.


----------



## social-design-concepts (Nov 5, 2014)

Trial Tethered CWM Recovery up in this post : 

http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?p=51090059 

Should work for your device if it does we can convert the dumped images into flashable zips 

Sent from my XT907 using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## akhoa09 (Nov 6, 2014)

Sorry, i need 10 posts


----------



## test540va (Nov 7, 2014)

*dumped images into flashable zips*



social-design-concepts said:


> Trial Tethered CWM Recovery up in this post :
> 
> http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?p=51090059
> 
> ...

Click to collapse




I just tried the recovery in the link you posted.  Yeah it works on the A1-830.     Could you please convert the dumped images into flashable zips ?  (at least the kitkat one) I really want to install one of the trusted dumps everyone else is using...   I am assuming you can't flash the dump via the CWM Recovery method, right ?


----------



## social-design-concepts (Nov 7, 2014)

test540va said:


> I just tried the recovery in the link you posted.  Yeah it works on the A1-830.     Could you please convert the dumped images into flashable zips ?  (at least the kitkat one) I really want to install one of the trusted dumps everyone else is using...   I am assuming you can't flash the dump via the CWM Recovery method, right ?

Click to collapse



Converting the dumps I've collected to flash able via the tethered recovery is on my agenda for the weekend.

Sent from my XT907 using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## Ngoc Nhan (Nov 10, 2014)

social-design-concepts said:


> Converting the dumps I've collected to flash able via the tethered recovery is on my agenda for the weekend.
> 
> Sent from my XT907 using XDA Free mobile app

Click to collapse



Could you let me know how to use flash stock image .7z ?
And, Can I use stock img 4.2 to downgrade from 4.4 ?


----------



## IcemanSR (Nov 19, 2014)

@social-design-concepts
Hello
i own acer a1-830 build number a1-830_1.007.00_WW_GEN1 (4.4.2) ModelNO: A1311
Without knowing of consequences i updated froms tock 4.2.2 to this, and now acer is totally unusable if i try to turn on WIFI,its freezing and crashing all the time.

I am curious can i use your 4.2.2 that you dumped to revert to it ?


----------



## IcemanSR (Nov 20, 2014)

I have added screenshoot of phone/about, if you can please check if its possible to use your rom ,cause right now its not usable due to crashes of system when wifi is on..


----------



## pmauzao (Nov 20, 2014)

test540va said:


> ACER A1-830
> Dear Anyone,
> Is it possible to flash this kitkat backup image successfully  Acer_AV0K0_A1-830_1.006.00_WW_GEN1_FLASHPKG.7z successfully ?   I was able to flash the Jelly Bean backup image successfully, but the kitkat one always fails.  Please help.  The image was downloaded from SDC's [TOOL KIT] myKIT_BATCH page.    http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2681783
> 
> P.S.  -- My Acer A1-830 is one of the rare models that has camera issues after installing the KitKat update over the air.  (Camera takes too long to load... up to 3 minuets) I was able to succesfully go back to JellyBean (which does fix camera) and try and try again, but it seems the camera bug is persistent without fail.  I'm hoping wiping and flashing a trusted image will help me with the camera issue.

Click to collapse



Hi there,

Can someone help me flashing 4.2.2 image on Acer A1-830?
I have the Acer_AV052_A1-830_1.014.00_WW_GEN1_FLASHPKG.7z file but i don't now where i put it and which comands to send....

Thks


----------



## IcemanSR (Nov 23, 2014)

Can anyone give an answer is 4.2.2 backup compatible with Eur version i posted with screenshoot.


----------



## JeroenBuyl (Nov 26, 2014)

*where tot put*

Where to putAcer_AV052_A1-830_1.014.00_WW_GEN1_FLASHPKG.7z


----------



## IcemanSR (Dec 1, 2014)

euh this was rather new to me to flash the tablet via fastboot, it took some time understanding the process..
i finally managed to do fastboot and since my device is slightly different then dumped build i flashed with all 3
fastboot flash boot Acer_AV052_A1-830_1.014.00_WW_GEN1.boot.img (PASSED FINE)
fastboot flash fastboot Acer_AV052_A1-830_1.014.00_WW_GEN1.fastboot.img (PASSED FINE)

but then:
fastboot flash system Acer_AV052_A1-830_1.014.00_WW_GEN1.system.img.gz
error
My tablet was with kitkat a1-830 build number a1-830_1.007.00_WW_GEN1 (4.4.2) ModelNO: A1311 picture two posts above.
Any ideas?

```
C:\Users\Agarti\DOWNLO~1\COMPRE~1\1\MYKIT_~1.X\toolkit\google>fastboot flash sys
tem Acer_AV052_A1-830_1.014.00_WW_GEN1.system.img.gz
target reported max download size of 614410922 bytes
Invalid sparse file format at header magi
error: write_sparse_skip_chunk: don't care size 202469848 is not a multiple of t
he block size 4096
sending sparse 'system' (600008 KB)...
error: write_sparse_skip_chunk: don't care size 202469848 is not a multiple of t
he block size 4096
error: write_sparse_skip_chunk: don't care size 202469848 is not a multiple of t
he block size 4096
OKAY [ 61.659s]
writing 'system'...
FAILED (remote: flash_cmds error!
)
finished. total time: 89.246s
```

---EDIT

ok rebooted droidboot 
and reflashed again.
this time everything passed no errors.
But when i try to boot device, it gets stack after a while bootlooping Acer"beyond limmits" logo...

----EDIT AGAIN

WOW
i finally made it.
Went into recovery and ->restore factory default.
Tablet boots now ! And its very good 4.2.2 ! Not the broken kitkat !
Everything works now !
Tablet is no longer crashing when WIFI is on.
camera is also working !
Everything is ok NOW !

---
EDIT:
Quick how to help your self:

1.myKIT_BATCHv1.1.x

2.(update)myKIT_BATCHv1.1.2d_PATCHKIT

3.Rom from THIS page

With help from commands HERE

Tablet needs to be in druidboot mode in order to send fastboot commands !

Required to install ADB drivers are well ! There are instructions on how to few pages back if someone has problems.



Good Luck !


----------



## onggie (Dec 2, 2014)

IcemanSR said:


> euh this was rather new to me to flash the tablet via fastboot, it took some time understanding the process..
> i finally managed to do fastboot and since my device is slightly different then dumped build i flashed with all 3
> fastboot flash boot Acer_AV052_A1-830_1.014.00_WW_GEN1.boot.img (PASSED FINE)
> fastboot flash fastboot Acer_AV052_A1-830_1.014.00_WW_GEN1.fastboot.img (PASSED FINE)
> ...

Click to collapse



Hi Just wondering if you could provide a bit more assistance, I am stuck on the bootloop.  All I can get into is recovery nothing else, how do you actually get it into download mode you can use the image to flash he device.


----------



## IcemanSR (Dec 2, 2014)

Everything you need for droidboot is provided in mykit_batch + update.


----------



## vijay.alapati (Mar 21, 2014)

Hi, can someone please help me in rooting acer iconia A1-830. Running 4.4.2. Thx



Sent from my A1-830 using xda app-developers app


----------



## onggie (Dec 2, 2014)

IcemanSR said:


> Everything you need for droidboot is provided in mykit_batch + update.

Click to collapse



Was doing that, thanks, but I didn't realise.  My problem seems to be the Device Status being Unauthorised.

---------- Post added at 11:30 AM ---------- Previous post was at 11:26 AM ----------




onggie said:


> Was doing that, thanks, but I didn't realise.  My problem seems to be the Device Status being Unauthorised.

Click to collapse



For some reason it wasn't going into droidboot (power + down vol), it has now.  Thanks.


----------



## machina77 (Dec 11, 2014)

For a full system flash to 4.2.2 I used these commands in linux. 

(Windows/Mac should be the same assuming all USB drivers are installed)

*fastboot flash boot Acer_AV052_A1-830_1.014.00_WW_GEN1.boot.img

fastboot flash fastboot Acer_AV052_A1-830_1.014.00_WW_GEN1.fastboot.img

fastboot flash system Acer_AV052_A1-830_1.014.00_WW_GEN1.system.img.gz

fastboot flash recovery Acer_AV052_A1-830_1.014.00_WW_GEN1.recovery.img

fastboot erase cache*

Then (following advice from  IcemanSR ) in Droidboot select* Recovery*, once in recovery select *wipe data/factory data reset*, when finished select *reboot system now*.


A full flash will allow OTA updates, and i'm not interested in rooting the tablet (still time for Acer to give us Lollipop!)

Great work from social-design-concepts :good:


----------



## machina77 (Dec 12, 2014)

Dies anyone know how to stop the "software update available" popup from appearing, i tried stopping google services and clearing cache...


----------



## dawgdoc (Dec 12, 2014)

machina77 said:


> Dies anyone know how to stop the "software update available" popup from appearing, i tried stopping google services and clearing cache...

Click to collapse



You can use Titanium backup to freeze it. I believe it is called Acer Live Updater.


----------



## machina77 (Dec 12, 2014)

i'm not rooted, although i cleared the cache and force closed acer updater and all seems fine for now, thanks

*EDIT: Popups came back so in settings/apps i disabled AcerLiveUpdater, all good now!*


----------



## dawgdoc (Dec 13, 2014)

machina77 said:


> i'm not rooted, although i cleared the cache and force closed acer updater and all seems fine for now, thanks
> 
> *EDIT: Popups came back so in settings/apps i disabled AcerLiveUpdater, all good now!*

Click to collapse



I tend to forget about disabling through settings because of using TiBu. Thanks for the reminder


----------



## sdfguerreiro (Jan 6, 2015)

*WIFI only works near router...*

I all! After all the OTA updates, wifi only works near the router!! If i step away 2 or 3 feet it loses the wifi connection.  And it happens with more than 5 different routers...

So i followed the tutorial and downgraded to 4.2.2 with sucess....but...wifi stays with the problem! I dont know what can i do to fix this! There's a bunch of people with the same problem after update but nobody know how to fix.

I know how to root, downgrade, etc.... but this is out of my league.

Please, someone help kindly....it's my young daughter's tab....

Thank you all!


----------



## jim620 (Jan 15, 2015)

I had the problem and had to send the tablet in to Acer to get it fixed.  According to the repair docs, it stated that the wifi antenna was loose.  I don't believe this was all there was since the wifi stopped working right after I updated to 4.4 but nonetheless the problem was fixed.  I haven't updated any other OTA besides the one for 4.4 which broke the wifi in the first place.



sdfguerreiro said:


> I all! After all the OTA updates, wifi only works near the router!! If i step away 2 or 3 feet it loses the wifi connection.  And it happens with more than 5 different routers...
> 
> So i followed the tutorial and downgraded to 4.2.2 with sucess....but...wifi stays with the problem! I dont know what can i do to fix this! There's a bunch of people with the same problem after update but nobody know how to fix.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse


----------



## SpicyMcHagiss (Jan 16, 2015)

*update?*



social-design-concepts said:


> Trial Tethered CWM Recovery up in this post :
> 
> http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?p=51090059
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



 I am still on 4.2.2, I have never updated. I have successfully rooted but I have not installed CWM yet, has there been any updates to it yet?


----------



## blackstripe (Jan 22, 2015)

jim620 said:


> I had the problem and had to send the tablet in to Acer to get it fixed.  According to the repair docs, it stated that the wifi antenna was loose.  I don't believe this was all there was since the wifi stopped working right after I updated to 4.4 but nonetheless the problem was fixed.  I haven't updated any other OTA besides the one for 4.4 which broke the wifi in the first place.

Click to collapse



Thanks for posting this!  I just bought one from cowboom.com the other day for $65.  It must have been returned b/c of dismal wi-fi reception.  Sure enough, I opened the case and found the wifi connector to be unhooked.  I hooked it up, closed the case back up, and it was fixed!


----------



## dawgdoc (Jan 22, 2015)

SpicyMcHagiss said:


> I am still on 4.2.2, I have never updated. I have successfully rooted but I have not installed CWM yet, has there been any updates to it yet?

Click to collapse



The post of social-design-concepts you quoted takes you to the third post of his thread, it is about the tethered CWM. The post links to a download page for the 5 Nov 2014 version. In his same post he links to another post in the thread that has a link to a newer version download, the 3 Dec 2014 version.

Be aware that CWM is not actually installed on the ACER tabs. You are able to run and use CWM while tethered to a PC. It will not install a ROM, nor will it sideload apps with adb. It seems best for backing up your device.

Also, when I updated from rooted 4.2.2 to 4.4.2 I lost root. Fortunately root was easily regained using SDCs myKIT_BATCH. I am not aware of any more recent updates to our tablets.


----------



## LS720Boiii (Jan 26, 2015)

hotboy_ist said:


> we need a new root then

Click to collapse



Is there anything out yet? running 4.4.2 unrooted obviously


----------



## dawgdoc (Jan 26, 2015)

LS720Boiii said:


> Is there anything out yet? running 4.4.2 unrooted obviously

Click to collapse



There are a couple of methods that can be used to root a A1-830:
Try this thread Linux Tethered CWM Recovery Version.  I have used it to boot into the tethered recovery and make a nandroid backup, clear cache, dalvik, etc. Try the trigger2 script.  If this does not work thee is a method developed by social-design-concepts, search for the myKIT_BATCH thread.


----------



## social-design-concepts (Jan 26, 2015)

dawgdoc said:


> There are a couple of methods that can be used to root a A1-830:
> Try this thread Linux Tethered CWM Recovery Version.  I have used it to boot into the tethered recovery and make a nandroid backup, clear cache, dalvik, etc. Try the trigger2 script.  If this does not work thee is a method developed by social-design-concepts, search for the myKIT_BATCH thread.

Click to collapse



If the mykit_batch method worked the tethered cwm should I derived to recovery.launcher off the same concept I used in mykit_batch


----------



## dawgdoc (Jan 26, 2015)

social-design-concepts said:


> If the mykit_batch method worked the tethered cwm should I derived to recovery.launcher off the same concept I used in mykit_batch

Click to collapse



That's what I thought.  
I used the myKIT_BATCH to root my Acer. I have only used the tethered method to boot into CWM recovery, using trigger 2.  Therefore I had no reason to try rooting my device with the tether method. 

I saw where vache has a CWM.img for this device, but for whatever reason I could not flash it with fastboot. If only I had a flashable CWM.zip.


----------



## social-design-concepts (Jan 26, 2015)

dawgdoc said:


> That's what I thought.
> I used the myKIT_BATCH to root my Acer. I have only used the tethered method to boot into CWM recovery, using trigger 2.  Therefore I had no reason to try rooting my device with the tether method.
> 
> I saw where vache has a CWM.img for this device, but for whatever reason I could not flash it with fastboot. If only I had a flashable CWM.zip.

Click to collapse



did you try with the adb / fastboot binaries he posted they are different than the aosp binaries


----------



## dawgdoc (Jan 26, 2015)

social-design-concepts said:


> did you try with the adb / fastboot binaries he posted they are different than the aosp binaries

Click to collapse



I tried several adb/fastboot binaries to no success. Both of those vampirefo posted in the OP of his Linux tether thread; his and the smaller one from Google he posted, his dated Nov 2014 and Google's dated Dec 2014. I also tried an older binary I had been origianlly using, dated May 2013 from android-sdk-linux platform-tools. I will try all of this again in a few days and verify that I did try all of these.


----------



## social-design-concepts (Jan 26, 2015)

got it your on linux unfortunately i believe you need to uses the ones @vache posted for windows to flash the recovery.img they are different than standard aosp binaries


----------



## dawgdoc (Jan 26, 2015)

social-design-concepts said:


> got it your on linux unfortunately i believe you need to uses the ones @vache posted for windows to flash the recovery.img they are different than standard aosp binaries

Click to collapse



Yes, Linux. If I don't work it out, which is my first option, I will find a Windows computer to borrow. I borrowed a Windows computer to use your myKIT_BATCH. If I ever get it to work on Linux I will post it for others.


----------



## vampirefo (Jan 27, 2015)

dawgdoc said:


> Yes, Linux. If I don't work it out, which is my first option, I will find a Windows computer to borrow. I borrowed a Windows computer to use your myKIT_BATCH. If I ever get it to work on Linux I will post it for others.

Click to collapse



What seems to be the problem? Post your fastboot output.

Sent from my Venue 8 3830 using Tapatalk


----------



## vijay.alapati (Mar 21, 2014)

Hi, can someone please help me in rooting acer iconia A1-830. Running 4.4.2. Thx



Sent from my A1-830 using xda app-developers app


----------



## dawgdoc (Jan 28, 2015)

vampirefo said:


> What seems to be the problem? Post your fastboot output.
> 
> Sent from my Venue 8 3830 using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



I was not paying attention to file formats.
I successfully rooted my Acer A1-830 with the myKIT_BATCH developed by s-d-c
I have successfully booted into your tethered CWM several times and performed various tasks; nandroid, wiping cache, etc
I was hoping to flash the CWM developed by vache for this device to have a permanent custom recovery.  It was only after trying that I noted his CWM was a .img file instead of a .zip file. Therefore I could not flash it from within tethered recovery. I will need to wait until later, battery low, to again try flashing from fastboot. I had previously tried it with your adb/fastboot binaries and with those I originally installed for sdk-platform-tools.


----------



## vampirefo (Jan 28, 2015)

fastboot flash recovery nameofimage

Sent from my Venue 8 3830 using Tapatalk


----------



## dawgdoc (Jan 28, 2015)

vampirefo said:


> fastboot flash recovery nameofimage
> 
> Sent from my Venue 8 3830 using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



That's what I tried, but it simply gave Fastboot Waiting.  IIRC


----------



## vampirefo (Jan 28, 2015)

dawgdoc said:


> That's what I tried, but it simply gave Fastboot Waiting.  IIRC

Click to collapse



That's cause you don't have your user set up to use fastboot,  so either setup your user or use root.

sudo fastboot flash recovery nameofimage

Sent from my Venue 8 3830 using Tapatalk


----------



## dawgdoc (Jan 28, 2015)

vampirefo said:


> That's cause you don't have your user set up to use fastboot,  so either setup your user or use root.
> 
> sudo fastboot flash recovery nameofimage
> 
> Sent from my Venue 8 3830 using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



Pretty sure I tried sudo, but maybe not. Also, I had edited my .bashrc to contain the path to the directory where adb and fastboot were located. I will clean up my files to make sure there is only one instance of each and that $PATH  is correct.


----------



## vampirefo (Jan 28, 2015)

dawgdoc said:


> Pretty sure I tried sudo, but maybe not. Also, I had edited my .bashrc to contain the path to the directory where adb and fastboot were located. I will clean up my files to make sure there is only one instance of each and that $PATH  is correct.

Click to collapse



Nope you didn't try sudo, I am an old old Linux user, so I know how Linux works, second of all forget about .bashrc just forget you even heard of such a thing.

fastboot waiting means exactly that it is waiting for authorization, under sudo you would have no waiting. 

Now take the two binary files and do below.

sudo cp ./adb  /usr/local/bin/adb

sudo cp ./fastboot  /usr/local/bin/fastboot

Then either make or edit your 51-android.rules to allow your user to fastboot.


----------



## dawgdoc (Jan 28, 2015)

vampirefo said:


> Nope you didn't try sudo, I am an old old Linux user, so I know how Linux works,

Click to collapse



What I must be remembering is sudo not working with the Linux tethered recovery: _sudo ./start_recovery_ That is it didn't work until I switeched to trigger 2.

Thanks.


----------



## modconspiracy (Feb 25, 2015)

*Need a deleted app and odex*

Hello. I rooted fine but does anyone have a copy of the clearfi_photo_2.3.2.003.apk and odex? I only have the apk but not the odex file.

If I put these 2 back on the system/apps folder with the right permissions and do a reset, will it be recognized as a stock app again? I tried installing and it always tells me that it is not installed. It is outdated but I would rather keep this than the updated one.
I don't want to flash the entire system IMG just to get this back?

P.S. Does anyone know why Gallery intermittently flashes a "No external storage found" even if I have an ext SD card on there? I get it to work by clearing data and cache on the Gallery app info but I don't want to have to keep doing that. Any fix? I formatted my ext SD and other apps read it just fine except for Gallery.

Thanks


----------



## dawgdoc (Feb 25, 2015)

modconspiracy said:


> Hello. I rooted fine but does anyone have a copy of the clearfi_photo_2.3.2.003.apk and odex? I only have the apk but not the odex file.
> 
> If I put these 2 back on the system/apps folder with the right permissions and do a reset, will it be recognized as a stock app again? I tried installing and it always tells me that it is not installed. It is outdated but I would rather keep this than the updated one.
> I don't want to flash the entire system IMG just to get this back?
> ...

Click to collapse



I don't have that version of the apk or odex to offer you, I disabled them when I bought the device and never took any updates that did not come from OTAs. The reason I am responding is that the files present are in /system/priv-app on my A1-830.


----------



## NhanNgoc (Mar 13, 2015)

*Flash 4.4*

I flashed the image   JB4.2.2 : ro.build.fingerprint=acer/a1-830_ww_gen1/ducati:4.2.2/JDQ39/eng.svnadmin.20140620.161423:user/release-keys but this one is not work KK4.4.2 : ro.build.fingerprint=acer/a1-830_ww_gen1/ducati:4.4.2/KOT49H/241:user/release-keys. Can anyone help me?


----------



## dawgdoc (Mar 14, 2015)

NhanNgoc said:


> I flashed the image   JB4.2.2 : ro.build.fingerprint=acer/a1-830_ww_gen1/ducati:4.2.2/JDQ39/eng.svnadmin.20140620.161423:user/release-keys but this one is not work KK4.4.2 : ro.build.fingerprint=acer/a1-830_ww_gen1/ducati:4.4.2/KOT49H/241:user/release-keys. Can anyone help me?

Click to collapse



Can you provide details regarding how you are flashing, any error messages received, etc?


----------



## AcerIconia (Apr 6, 2015)

*Could you please help?*

Hi, i used the MyKit root.
When my Iconia rebooted and the droidboot menu cam up, nothing happened..
I'm using windows 7 but can also try on other OS.
Thanks,
J.F.
"AcerIconia"


----------



## dawgdoc (Apr 6, 2015)

AcerIconia said:


> Hi, i used the MyKit root.
> When my Iconia rebooted and the droidboot menu cam up, nothing happened..
> I'm using windows 7 but can also try on other OS.
> Thanks,
> ...

Click to collapse



You do not state if there were any error messages or not. Is the device still functioning and the only problem is that it does not have root? Or, does the device no longer function?

A better way to root than this method, since the developer no longer supports it, would be to use Intel Android Devices Root / Temp CWM Session  It was developed by the same person -- Social Design Concepts. I didn't actually use it, I used Linux Tethered CWM Recovery Version, it is a derivative of the other. T2, trigger 2, worked for me with the Acer Iconia A1-830.


----------



## AcerIconia (Apr 7, 2015)

dawgdoc said:


> You do not state if there were any error messages or not. Is the device still functioning and the only problem is that it does not have root? Or, does the device no longer function?
> 
> A better way to root than this method, since the developer no longer supports it, would be to use Intel Android Devices Root / Temp CWM Session  It was developed by the same person -- Social Design Concepts. I didn't actually use it, I used Linux Tethered CWM Recovery Version, it is a derivative of the other. T2, trigger 2, worked for me with the Acer Iconia A1-830.

Click to collapse



(Using Intel Android Devices Root / Temp CWM Session)
My Iconia reboots into droidboot. At the bottom it displays 

FASTBOOT INIT...
FASTBOOT CMD WAITING...

The console on my computer symply displays:

< waiting for device >

No error messages of any kind appear, it just doesn't do anything..
Also, when i go to recovery mode,
it only has reboot, wipe, demo mode, and "apply update from external storage" options to choose from.


----------



## dawgdoc (Apr 7, 2015)

AcerIconia said:


> (Using Intel Android Devices Root / Temp CWM Session)
> My Iconia reboots into droidboot. At the bottom it displays
> 
> FASTBOOT INIT...
> ...

Click to collapse



Have you checked that adb drivers and device drivers are correctly installed?
While your phone is connected, open Device Manager and see if you have any yellow triangle with exclamation point icons indicating the drivers may not be properly installed. Something like I put in the heading of this post.


----------



## vinnyconno (May 28, 2015)

Hey guys. Just wondering if there is a way to go back to the original firmware that came with this tablet.

I accidentally deleted something and can no longer update it.

I rooted it with social design concepts method.

Cheers


----------



## dawgdoc (May 29, 2015)

vinnyconno said:


> Hey guys. Just wondering if there is a way to go back to the original firmware that came with this tablet.
> 
> I accidentally deleted something and can no longer update it.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



You shoulld be able to flash the original system image using fastboot. I have seen instructions by s-d-c in his original root thread on the commands needed to do so. (I once deleted the recovery in an attempt to install a custom recovery that was reported to be developed for this device and used those fastboot commands to restore my device.)  

Only thing is that I am not sure that the links for the system image are still active.


----------



## 50pounds (Sep 8, 2015)

I cannot install these drivers on windows 10 :S whats going on? 
looks like ill have to get the windows 7 hdd out :S


----------



## superforever360 (Sep 9, 2015)

I did a google search and found some claimed they have working lollipop ROM for A1-830. Are they real?

http://lollipoprom.website/acer-iconia-a1-830-16gb-nt-l3wee-004-custom-roms.html
http://lollipopupdates.website/down...5-1-for-acer-iconia-a1-830-16gb-nt-l3wee-004/


----------



## SuperT.A. (Oct 6, 2015)

superforever360 said:


> I did a google search and found some claimed they have working lollipop ROM for A1-830. Are they real?
> 
> http://lollipoprom.website/acer-iconia-a1-830-16gb-nt-l3wee-004-custom-roms.html
> http://lollipopupdates.website/down...5-1-for-acer-iconia-a1-830-16gb-nt-l3wee-004/

Click to collapse



I don't think they are real, I've seen something similar to that claiming they have a Lollipop ROM for the Amazon Fire Phone.
(I could be wrong, that's just my guess.) 

Sent from my Fire Phone using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## vijay.alapati (Mar 21, 2014)

Hi, can someone please help me in rooting acer iconia A1-830. Running 4.4.2. Thx



Sent from my A1-830 using xda app-developers app


----------



## mirosaw2 (Oct 15, 2015)

I'm having a big problem with one of A1-830 tabs,
i think this tab got bricked since it's showing only an USB sign on the screen, and PC recognize it as Cloverviewplus,
i've tried to use all Intel Flash Tools in a try to revive it, but i couldn't, most ot the tools can see the device but can't flash it since it needs file called "flash.xml" into the firmware zip file, which i can't find into all firmwares for this tab,
also tried with xfstk downloader to flash (ifwi, dnx_fwr, dnx_osr and fastboot.img.POS.bin) but it gives me error at the very first part of flashing,
now i have nothing to do with the tab, so if someone can help me in this, that'd be much appreciated,
thanks in advance.


----------



## darkfilth101 (Oct 15, 2015)

Hi, i have acer iconia a1-830 android 4.2.2.
i tried rooting it with kingo then it softbricked it. bootloop in acer logo, tried recovery hard reset, cache. but still bootloop.
anyone knows how to solved this? Thanks alot.


----------



## dawgdoc (Oct 15, 2015)

mirosaw2 said:


> I'm having a big problem with one of A1-830 tabs,
> i think this tab got bricked since it's showing only an USB sign on the screen, and PC recognize it as Cloverviewplus,
> i've tried to use all Intel Flash Tools in a try to revive it, but i couldn't, most ot the tools can see the device but can't flash it since it needs file called "flash.xml" into the firmware zip file, which i can't find into all firmwares for this tab,
> also tried with xfstk downloader to flash (ifwi, dnx_fwr, dnx_osr and fastboot.img.POS.bin) but it gives me error at the very first part of flashing,
> ...

Click to collapse



What were you doing that led to this state?

I once caused my A1-830 to be at the same USB symbol screen. I had attempted to flash an custom recovery developed for the device but untested. Weeks later I eventually recovered the device by connecting it to a PC, entering droidboot/fastboot, and using adb to flash the stock recovery. I pulled the recovery from a stock ROM image found on social-design-concepts myKitBatch thread. I think the images were also linked to on his temp recovery thread.


----------



## mirosaw2 (Oct 16, 2015)

dawgdoc said:


> What were you doing that led to this state?
> 
> 
> 
> I once caused my A1-830 to be at the same USB symbol screen. I had attempted to flash an custom recovery developed for the device but untested. Weeks later I eventually recovered the device by connecting it to a PC, entering droidboot/fastboot, and using adb to flash the stock recovery. I pulled the recovery from a stock ROM image found on social-design-concepts myKitBatch thread. I think the images were also linked to on his temp recovery thread.

Click to collapse




"fastboot erase factory", i think that command what caused the problem, after that i tried to reboot into fastboot, but tab got stucked with USB sign, since then i can't boot into fastboot again whatever i do, only USB sign, if you can tell me how exactly did you managed to get it boot into fastboot, that'd be much appreciated, also if you have any ideas can help recovering the tab, i can try anything.

Thanks in advance.


Sent from my iPhone 6 using Tapatalk.


----------



## dawgdoc (Oct 16, 2015)

mirosaw2 said:


> "fastboot erase factory", i think that command what caused the problem, after that i tried to reboot into fastboot, but tab got stucked with USB sign, since then i can't boot into fastboot again whatever i do, only USB sign, if you can tell me how exactly did you managed to get it boot into fastboot, that'd be much appreciated, also if you have any ideas can help recovering the tab, i can try anything.
> 
> Thanks in advance.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Mine was stuck at the USB emblem for a log time, no matter how many reboots I tried. I think I finally broke the cycle by rebooting while plugged into the charger. That was about a year ago, so it's possible I had the tablet plugged into a PC instead of a charger when I rebooted.


----------



## IamAlexD (Oct 16, 2015)

vijay.alapati said:


> Hi, can someone please help me in rooting acer iconia A1-830. Running 4.4.2. Thx
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my A1-830 using xda app-developers app

Click to collapse



Have you tried root genius app for windows to root your iconia A1-830?
I searched for it and on an website(androidxda.com) i found the guide
Here is the link to download the app:-http://www.mediafire.com/download/faj2xw0aapml06x/RootGenius_v1.8.2.zip


----------



## mike-s (Nov 22, 2015)

My wifes one previously had kingroot installed. It got a bit flaky after me installing an OTA update against my better judgment and totally screwed permissions on the root volume to the point that I just couldn't root it regardless of the method I attempted (kingroot, oneclickroot, root genius, iroot, all these via .apk install and via tethered rooting). I ended up downloading a 4.2.2 rom as listed in this post and used a couple of guides (link1,link2) with thanks to google translate to find out how to write the volumes via fastboot. I then downloaded the obsolete toolkit in Post #1 in the same thread. I ran it and installed supersu and it worked perfectly. I wish I'd known about this earlier, I'd have saved myself countless headaches.


----------



## dawgdoc (Nov 23, 2015)

mike-s said:


> My wifes one previously had kingroot installed. It got a bit flaky after me installing an OTA update against my better judgment and totally screwed permissions on the root volume to the point that I just couldn't root it regardless of the method I attempted (kingroot, oneclickroot, root genius, iroot, all these via .apk install and via tethered rooting). I ended up downloading a 4.2.2 rom as listed in this post and used a couple of guides (link1,link2) with thanks to google translate to find out how to write the volumes via fastboot. I then downloaded the obsolete toolkit in Post #1 in the same thread. I ran it and installed supersu and it worked perfectly. I wish I'd known about this earlier, I'd have saved myself countless headaches.

Click to collapse



Yes, @social-design-concepts and @vampirefo did us a big favor with the work they have done.


----------



## ramiabouzahra (Feb 19, 2016)

*I have succesfully rooted my Acer A1-830*

I used the famous one click root app called KingRoot, works fine with the latest 4.8.0 update. Now when I opened the app and atempt to root it will say failed, don't worry! Try one more time. So try 2 times and then reboot. Download root checker from playstore and baaam! Worked for me running stock 4.4 kitkat Tried with the stock jellybean and this won't work.
Edit: after every reboot you have to reroot using this method

TRY THIS AT YOUR OWN RISK!!!


----------



## redlabour (Dec 25, 2016)

Can anyone post the latest Firmware or a instruction to Unroot to install the official Update OTA?

acer_av0k0_a1_830_rv01rc02_ww.gen1.zip is no longer available at ACER.


----------



## ramiabouzahra (Dec 25, 2016)

redlabour said:


> Can anyone post the latest Firmware or a instruction to Unroot to install the official Update OTA?
> 
> acer_av0k0_a1_830_rv01rc02_ww.gen1.zip is no longer available at ACER.

Click to collapse



I think I've got it somewhere, to unroot just go in your superuser app and in options or settings there should be an unroot option. To install use fastboot. I'll see if I can provide the files for ya tomorrow.


----------



## redlabour (Dec 26, 2016)

Would be nice.  In fact my worst problem is to get Bootloader back to original.  But if you can provide the Image and i can flash it everything will be fine also.


----------



## ramiabouzahra (Dec 28, 2016)

redlabour said:


> Would be nice.  In fact my worst problem is to get Bootloader back to original.  But if you can provide the Image and i can flash it everything will be fine also.

Click to collapse



https://www.androidfilehost.com/?fid=23622183712463727

There you go!

I made a guide for how to unbrick it here, good luck!


----------



## redlabour (Dec 29, 2016)

Thx!


----------



## ramiabouzahra (Dec 29, 2016)

redlabour said:


> Thx!

Click to collapse



As for the bootloader trick, I am not sure how to do it, but using fastboot erase and then the partitions, you should be able to flash them complete stock. Don't do fastboot erase bootloader though since we don't have bootloader files, erase the other partitions that you have the files of.


----------



## bdias (Mar 25, 2017)

*Acer A1 830 tab rooting steps completed ok, but not rooted !*

I have gone through this thread quite a bit albeit it had started few years back. But given this was the only thread with specific relevance to my situation (Acer A1-830) I thought of asking the question here.

I have an Acer A1-830, Build - Acer_AV0K0_A1-830_1.008.00_WW_GEN1, Image - Acer_AV0K0_A1-830_RV01RC05_WW_GEN1, Kernel 3.10.20
It had Android 4.2.2 when purchased and later upgraded OTA 4.4.2 I'd like to upgrade to Android Lollipop, Marshmallow or Nougart due to various current limitations that my younge son is unable to use many educational apps.

I followed the instructions as per social-design-concepts (thank you for your efforts) on thread - [TOOL KIT] myKIT_BATCHV1.1.x
- downloaded myKIT_BATCHv1.1.x.7z   and SDC_INTEL2_ROOTKIT.7z   and Acer_AV0K0_A1-830_1.006.00_WW_GEN1_FLASHPKG.7z  (for android 4.4.2) and placed them in the relevant folders C:\  on a win 7 64b PC.
- set Acer in USB debug mode and connected USB cable
- ran run-me batch file in admin mode
- selected 1 to install drivers (installed ok)
- on tablet, answered OK to allow USB debugging mode
- took option 2 for myKIT_BATCH, took A1 for ROOT KITS, took 2 for SDC_INTEL2_ROOTKIT, opt R2 for root with superSU and final ACCEPT
- win PC finished with complete message 
- Acer tablet auto rebooted and briefly had a message something like "updating software" (or similar) and normal tablet initial screen showed up.

But when I check tablet info, nothing has changed and if I run root checker basic, it tells me the tablet is not rooted.

What could I have missed or what could be the cause ?
An observation from my part is that I have a Build version 1.008 seems to be a little different from others discussed here 1.006 or even 1.014 in this thread.

Appreciate if anyone can offer some guidance/direction as to what/where to look for. I can provide screen captures of the steps if necessary.
Thanks


----------



## ramiabouzahra (Mar 25, 2017)

bdias said:


> I have gone through this thread quite a bit albeit it had started few years back. But given this was the only thread with specific relevance to my situation (Acer A1-830) I thought of asking the question here.
> 
> I have an Acer A1-830, Build - Acer_AV0K0_A1-830_1.008.00_WW_GEN1, Image - Acer_AV0K0_A1-830_RV01RC05_WW_GEN1, Kernel 3.10.20
> It had Android 4.2.2 when purchased and later upgraded OTA 4.4.2 I'd like to upgrade to Android Lollipop, Marshmallow or Nougart due to various current limitations that my younge son is unable to use many educational apps.
> ...

Click to collapse



I've grown to become an expert in this Acer tablet when it comes to rooting and other such. The toolkit exploits a feature in the droid boot where you can use the fastboot command "fastboot oem startftm" and use adb to push files to mounted places. The toolkit puts an executable file that mounts the location for adbd and then it pushes a rooted adbd and then it reboots. 
First of all, have you got adb and fastboot installed?
If yes, continue, if not, there's the minimal adb and fastboot installer available.
Second, boot your tab into droid boot by either running the adb command "adb reboot bootloader" or powering off the device and pressing and holding the power button and after 1 second, pressing and holding volume down.
Third, type the fastboot command "fastboot devices" and make sure your device shows up and says droid boot or something similar next to it.
If that worked, you can move on, if not, report it here.
Then type the fastboot command "fastboot oem startftm" and then, if all goes good, type the adb command "adb devices" and you should see it here. Reply with any errors you get so we can get ya up n running asap


----------



## bdias (Mar 25, 2017)

RAZERZDAHACKER said:


> I've grown to become an expert in this Acer tablet when it comes to rooting and other such. The toolkit exploits a feature in the droid boot where you can use the fastboot command "fastboot oem startftm" and use adb to push files to mounted places. The toolkit puts an executable file that mounts the location for adbd and then it pushes a rooted adbd and then it reboots.
> First of all, have you got adb and fastboot installed?
> If yes, continue, if not, there's the minimal adb and fastboot installer available.
> Second, boot your tab into droid boot by either running the adb command "adb reboot bootloader" or powering off the device and pressing and holding the power button and after 1 second, pressing and holding volume down.
> ...

Click to collapse



Wow ! didn't expect a response this fast. so thank you ! 
Well your expertise is showing for sure. No adb on my win 7 PC. I had adb on my win 10 PC when I first tried this entire process, but it had device driver problems at which point I moved on to the win 7 PC as the driver issues were not there. But helas I didn't check for adb first on the win 7 PC, anyway that is some history.

- Installed minimal adb & fastboot
- adb devices showed my acer tablet (as CLV7CFFAE41 )
- ran "adb reboot bootloader" no issues
- ran "fastboot devices" no issues and showed same device as fastboot
- ran "fastboot oem startftm" no issues tablet showing RESULT: OK and on PC OKAY & finished
- ran "adb devices" no issues _*except*_ it shows device name and "unauthorized" next to it

Thank you.


----------



## ramiabouzahra (Mar 25, 2017)

bdias said:


> Wow ! didn't expect a response this fast. so thank you !
> Well your expertise is showing for sure. No adb on my win 7 PC. I had adb on my win 10 PC when I first tried this entire process, but it had device driver problems at which point I moved on to the win 7 PC as the driver issues were not there. But helas I didn't check for adb first on the win 7 PC, anyway that is some history.
> 
> - Installed minimal adb & fastboot
> ...

Click to collapse



I think that should be fine (I'll confirm tomorrow). 
I'll have to guide you step by step, manually rooting the device and we'll see when/where the issue occurs  I'll just have to get the files for ya first. Should be up tomorrow


----------



## bdias (Mar 28, 2017)

RAZERZDAHACKER said:


> I think that should be fine (I'll confirm tomorrow).
> I'll have to guide you step by step, manually rooting the device and we'll see when/where the issue occurs  I'll just have to get the files for ya first. Should be up tomorrow

Click to collapse



Not sure if I was supposed to look for the files somewhere, let me know if that is the case. Otherwise I will wait. 
I also found that adb executable files were in one of the myKIT Tool folders from  social-design-concept. 
thanks


----------



## vijay.alapati (Mar 21, 2014)

Hi, can someone please help me in rooting acer iconia A1-830. Running 4.4.2. Thx



Sent from my A1-830 using xda app-developers app


----------



## ramiabouzahra (Apr 30, 2017)

bdias said:


> Not sure if I was supposed to look for the files somewhere, let me know if that is the case. Otherwise I will wait.
> I also found that adb executable files were in one of the myKIT Tool folders from  social-design-concept.
> thanks

Click to collapse



Nearly a month after (so sorry! Got busy with school) and I can not believe I forgot to ask you to unlock your tablet and confirm the popup that comes when you launch adb.


----------



## bdias (Apr 30, 2017)

RAZERZDAHACKER said:


> Nearly a month after (so sorry! Got busy with school) and I can not believe I forgot to ask you to unlock your tablet and confirm the popup that comes when you launch adb.

Click to collapse



Better late than never ! I already gave you the answers to the steps you asked me to do before. I thought you were going to give me some "files" before I can do anything based on your previous note which is why I was waiting for them with your instructions. If that is not the case can you give me some idea as to what exactly you want me to do ?
Thanks.


----------



## ramiabouzahra (Apr 30, 2017)

bdias said:


> Better late than never ! I already gave you the answers to the steps you asked me to do before. I thought you were going to give me some "files" before I can do anything based on your previous note which is why I was waiting for them with your instructions. If that is not the case can you give me some idea as to what exactly you want me to do ?
> Thanks.

Click to collapse



I want you to see what android version you have by going into settings and scrolling all the way down to about device and report the android version.

Next thing I want you to do is enable usb debugging which you can check out a tutorial out on here (if you have any questions about this part, reply to me in this thread)

That is pretty much it!


----------



## bdias (Apr 30, 2017)

RAZERZDAHACKER said:


> I want you to see what android version you have by going into settings and scrolling all the way down to about device and report the android version.
> 
> Next thing I want you to do is enable usb debugging which you can check out a tutorial out on here (if you have any questions about this part, reply to me in this thread)
> 
> That is pretty much it!

Click to collapse



Sorry I thought I had already done those in previous posts.
Anyway, Android version - 4.4.2
IAFW - F9EE
Kernel - 3.10.20
Image - Acer_AV0K0_A1-830_RV01RC05_WW_GEN1
Build - Acer_AV0K0_A1-830_1.008.00_WW_GEN1

and it is already in "USB Debugging" enable mode in Developer Options.


----------



## ramiabouzahra (Apr 30, 2017)

bdias said:


> Sorry I thought I had already done those in previous posts.
> Anyway, Android version - 4.4.2
> IAFW - F9EE
> Kernel - 3.10.20
> ...

Click to collapse



Okidoki, that should be it! I will hopefully be complete with the guide tomorrow!


----------



## ramiabouzahra (Apr 30, 2017)

bdias said:


> Sorry I thought I had already done those in previous posts.
> Anyway, Android version - 4.4.2
> IAFW - F9EE
> Kernel - 3.10.20
> ...

Click to collapse



This might come of as a terrible question, but anyway. When you tried the toolkit (if you even did), did you get the option to root jellybean or kitkat? Because if you didn't, I know what the issue is.

Edit: I will need this information before I continue with my tutorial.


----------



## bdias (May 1, 2017)

RAZERZDAHACKER said:


> This might come of as a terrible question, but anyway. When you tried the toolkit (if you even did), did you get the option to root jellybean or kitkat? Because if you didn't, I know what the issue is.
> 
> Edit: I will need this information before I continue with my tutorial.

Click to collapse



I did try the tool kit several times at that time (about a month ago), but I don't recall seeing an option to select jellybean or kitikat. I went over all my notes and screenshots I captured during the execution of various steps for myKIT_BATCH v1.1.2d. If you want I can send you some of the screenshots I took.

With my limited knowledge, I thought we have to install whichever the android OS version after the rooting is properly completed, but as I said that is my limited knowledge.
thanks


----------



## ramiabouzahra (May 2, 2017)

bdias said:


> I did try the tool kit several times at that time (about a month ago), but I don't recall seeing an option to select jellybean or kitikat. I went over all my notes and screenshots I captured during the execution of various steps for myKIT_BATCH v1.1.2d. If you want I can send you some of the screenshots I took.
> 
> With my limited knowledge, I thought we have to install whichever the android OS version after the rooting is properly completed, but as I said that is my limited knowledge.
> thanks

Click to collapse



If you can, send me the screenshots.


----------



## bdias (May 2, 2017)

RAZERZDAHACKER said:


> If you can, send me the screenshots.

Click to collapse



Here is a bunch of them from the Win 7 screen when I ran it. If you need me to run the tool again for new details just let me know. 
thanks


----------



## ramiabouzahra (May 2, 2017)

bdias said:


> Here is a bunch of them from the Win 7 screen when I ran it. If you need me to run the tool again for new details just let me know.
> thanks

Click to collapse



Huh, that is interesting. Seems like it worked. Did it install any superuser applications like supersu? If it didn't,try and install one and see if it detects anything (you can install supersu from the google play store). I do think I saw some pretty interesting stuff that I didn't see before, but do this first and we'll see.


----------



## bdias (May 2, 2017)

RAZERZDAHACKER said:


> Huh, that is interesting. Seems like it worked. Did it install any superuser applications like supersu? If it didn't,try and install one and see if it detects anything (you can install supersu from the google play store). I do think I saw some pretty interesting stuff that I didn't see before, but do this first and we'll see.

Click to collapse



I thought I had installed SuperSU from google apps before I ran it last time. But since I couldn't find it on the tablet, I installed it again, connected the USB and ran through the entire process again, toolkit batch file completed with the same message saying OK. But when I check on the tablet using root checker, as before it says the device is not rooted.
One observation I made here is that during the toolkit process somewhere, it had deleted/uninstalled the SuperSU app that I had just installed few minutes earlier on the tablet. So something was removing it. Not sure if I was supposed to do any setup for the SuperSU app. I captured same screens again, but nothing new there.
thanks


----------



## ramiabouzahra (May 2, 2017)

bdias said:


> I thought I had installed SuperSU from google apps before I ran it last time. But since I couldn't find it on the tablet, I installed it again, connected the USB and ran through the entire process again, toolkit batch file completed with the same message saying OK. But when I check on the tablet using root checker, as before it says the device is not rooted.
> One observation I made here is that during the toolkit process somewhere, it had deleted/uninstalled the SuperSU app that I had just installed few minutes earlier on the tablet. So something was removing it. Not sure if I was supposed to do any setup for the SuperSU app. I captured same screens again, but nothing new there.
> thanks

Click to collapse



I checked the source code and it does install SuperSU which might overwrite your current installation. Thanks for the info btw, you respond pretty quick with relevant info. I discovered a little thing in the source code while trying to make the tutorial that might slow the process of writing the guide down.


----------



## ramiabouzahra (May 3, 2017)

Update:
Have you tried the tethered recovery that social-design-concepts have created?


----------



## bdias (May 3, 2017)

RAZERZDAHACKER said:


> Update:
> Have you tried the tethered recovery that social-design-concepts have created?

Click to collapse



Sorry, No I haven't as I am not sure what steps are to do that. Is it one of the menu options off of his run-me batch file ? 
I can certainly try, if you can please point me in the right direction.
thanks


----------



## ramiabouzahra (May 4, 2017)

bdias said:


> Sorry, No I haven't as I am not sure what steps are to do that. Is it one of the menu options off of his run-me batch file ?
> I can certainly try, if you can please point me in the right direction.
> thanks

Click to collapse



Sure thing buddy! Are you ready? Are you 100% sure you are ready? Because, here comes the almighty link to the almighty tool that will hopefully root your device, welcome Temporary recovery session to the stage!


----------



## bdias (May 5, 2017)

RAZERZDAHACKER said:


> Sure thing buddy! Are you ready? Are you 100% sure you are ready? Because, here comes the almighty link to the almighty tool that will hopefully root your device, welcome [https://forum.xda-developers.com/an...roid-devices-root-temp-cwm-t2975096]Temporary recovery session[/url] to the stage!

Click to collapse



Great. Thank you. I will do this tomorrow properly so that I can follow the instructions properly and do it right without making any mistakes. I downloaded the files last night, but I will prepare properly today to do it tomorrow and will report back to you on how it goes. 
Thanks again.


----------



## ramiabouzahra (May 5, 2017)

bdias said:


> Great. Thank you. I will do this tomorrow properly so that I can follow the instructions properly and do it right without making any mistakes. I downloaded the files last night, but I will prepare properly today to do it tomorrow and will report back to you on how it goes.
> Thanks again.

Click to collapse



Sweet, hey, do you have skype or something else I can reach you and we might chat or something on?


----------



## bdias (May 6, 2017)

RAZERZDAHACKER said:


> Sweet, hey, do you have skype or something else I can reach you and we might chat or something on?

Click to collapse



Yippeee !!!
After a few false starts and almost giving up, I finally made it and eh voila, my Acer Iconia A1-830 running Android 4.4.2 is now rooted !
For the benefit of anyone who may have a similar tablet, here is what I did with razerzdahacker's help and files/instructions from cocial-cesign-concepts (Thanks to both !).

- I downloaded the 2 files ( SR3-SuperSU-v2.79-SR3-20170114223742.zip and IntelAndroid-FBRL-07-24-2015.7z ) from the other post from SDC ( https://forum.xda-developers.com/android/development/intel-android-devices-root-temp-cwm-t2975096 )
- Unzipped the file "IntelAndroid-FBRL-07-24-2015.7z" on my Win 7 PC C: drive
- Connected the Acer tablet via USB to the PC and copied the other downloaded file "SR3-SuperSU-v2.79-SR3-20170114223742.zip" to the root folder on the tablet
- open the unzipped folder on Win 7 PC and ran the batch file "launcher.bat" file as Administrator
- entered "ACCEPT" (and this next menu is where I kind of got confused and wasn't sure which option to use. After a few failed attempts), took recovery option 2 (for twrp_hdpi_portrait.zip)
- then took option T1 (for launch using oem startftm trigger)
- then it showed the tablet status as "AD-ONLINE" with the serial number of the tablet and went on to connect to the tablet
- when the tablet had rebooted I could see a rapid execution of commands on both screens (PC and tablet) copying files and the PC gave the message as complete.
- tablet gave me a screen to swipe and I had the TWRP screen I think where I selected the install option, and scrolled down and selected the file I copied to the tablet root folder earlier.
- it completed the install and gave me the menu options back where I selected the Reboot button on screen.
- I briefly saw a message while the tablet was rebooting "Updating Android" or something similar.
- When the reboot completed, I used Root Checker Basic which unlike before confirmed that tablet is rooted !

I guess now I have to figure out which Android version I can install and where to find a copy of that. Tomorrow will be a busy day I think 
Any help/guidance on that is certainly appreciated.


----------



## jumio (Jun 5, 2017)

bdias said:


> Yippeee !!!
> After a few false starts and almost giving up, I finally made it and eh voila, my Acer Iconia A1-830 running Android 4.4.2 is now rooted !
> For the benefit of anyone who may have a similar tablet, here is what I did with razerzdahacker's help and files/instructions from cocial-cesign-concepts (Thanks to both !).
> 
> ...

Click to collapse


----------



## ramiabouzahra (Jun 6, 2017)

jumio said:


> bdias said:
> 
> 
> > Yippeee !!!
> ...
Click to expand...
Click to collapse


----------



## vijay.alapati (Mar 21, 2014)

Hi, can someone please help me in rooting acer iconia A1-830. Running 4.4.2. Thx



Sent from my A1-830 using xda app-developers app


----------



## jumio (Jun 6, 2017)

RAZERZDAHACKER said:


> jumio said:
> 
> 
> > This is definitely not the hardest thing I've rooted, 'jussayin'.
> ...
Click to expand...
Click to collapse


----------



## ramiabouzahra (Jun 6, 2017)

jumio said:


> RAZERZDAHACKER said:
> 
> 
> > LOL !  I was actually meaning if someone tried to install Android 5.0 or 5.1 ( or higher) on rooted A1-830. I guess the whole purpose of putting the efforts into rooting a device is mostly to have access to ROMs which go beyond of where some of the devices are stuck after the producer/retailer stop pushing updates. For example A1-830 is stuck at the 4.4 on stock ROMs, my purpose of rooting it is :
> ...
Click to expand...
Click to collapse


----------



## bdias (Jun 7, 2017)

jumio said:


> RAZERZDAHACKER said:
> 
> 
> > LOL !  I was actually meaning if someone tried to install Android 5.0 or 5.1 ( or higher) on rooted A1-830. I guess the whole purpose of putting the efforts into rooting a device is mostly to have access to ROMs which go beyond of where some of the devices are stuck after the producer/retailer stop pushing updates. For example A1-830 is stuck at the 4.4 on stock ROMs, my purpose of rooting it is :
> ...
Click to expand...
Click to collapse


----------



## jumio (Jun 8, 2017)

@RAZERZDAHACKER and @bdias.:
all is clear now, thanks for your reply.


----------



## WerewolfGang (Jul 9, 2017)

Hello. Help me please! Tried variants with IntelAndroid-FBRL-07-24-2015.7z and myKIT_BATCHv1.1.x. Everywhere the tablet is defined, but it is loaded into Droidboot. There are no "install" items. There's only "reboot", "reboot Droidboot", "recovery" and "Power off". If you select "recovery", then standard recovery is loaded. Write the answer with short messages, please. Google-translator translates very crookedly =)


----------



## ramiabouzahra (Jul 9, 2017)

WerewolfGang said:


> Hello. Help me please! Tried variants with IntelAndroid-FBRL-07-24-2015.7z and myKIT_BATCHv1.1.x. Everywhere the tablet is defined, but it is loaded into Droidboot. There are no "install" items. There's only "reboot", "reboot Droidboot", "recovery" and "Power off". If you select "recovery", then standard recovery is loaded. Write the answer with short messages, please. Google-translator translates very crookedly =)

Click to collapse



Once you're in droidboot you have fastboot access and that's what it's supposed to say. In recovery you have those options but you can't flash anything besides stock rom. What is it that you're trying to do exactly?


----------



## WerewolfGang (Jul 11, 2017)

ramiabouzahra said:


> Once you're in droidboot you have fastboot access and that's what it's supposed to say. In recovery you have those options but you can't flash anything besides stock rom. What is it that you're trying to do exactly?

Click to collapse



I want to get the root. I tried many applications for this. Both on the tablet and on the PC. Nothing works. Now I'm trying to install SuperSU through a temporary recovery


----------



## ramiabouzahra (Jul 11, 2017)

WerewolfGang said:


> I want to get the root. I tried many applications for this. Both on the tablet and on the PC. Nothing works. Now I'm trying to install SuperSU through a temporary recovery

Click to collapse



Tell me if that works


----------



## WerewolfGang (Jul 18, 2017)

ramiabouzahra said:


> Tell me if that works

Click to collapse



Help me get root, please! All I do is not work! Android 4.4.2, the kernel of 3.10.20, the build number Acer_AV0K0_A1-830_1.008.00_WW_GEN1 Maybe there is some instruction?


----------



## ramiabouzahra (Jul 18, 2017)

WerewolfGang said:


> Help me get root, please! All I do is not work! Android 4.4.2, the kernel of 3.10.20, the build number Acer_AV0K0_A1-830_1.008.00_WW_GEN1 Maybe there is some instruction?

Click to collapse



What happens when you tried the temporary recovery? Did it boot you into the recovery?


----------



## WerewolfGang (Jul 20, 2017)

ramiabouzahra said:


> What happens when you tried the temporary recovery? Did it boot you into the recovery?

Click to collapse



No, the tablet is loaded into the droidboot. At this all stops.


----------



## ramiabouzahra (Jul 20, 2017)

WerewolfGang said:


> No, the tablet is loaded into the droidboot. At this all stops.

Click to collapse



In droidboot do you have fastboot access?


----------



## WerewolfGang (Jul 23, 2017)

ramiabouzahra said:


> In droidboot do you have fastboot access?

Click to collapse



No


----------



## ramiabouzahra (Aug 16, 2017)

WerewolfGang said:


> No

Click to collapse



What message do you get when you try to access droidboot?


----------



## WerewolfGang (Nov 4, 2017)

Nothing. It just loads.

---------- Post added at 06:39 AM ---------- Previous post was at 06:38 AM ----------




ramiabouzahra said:


> What message do you get when you try to access droidboot?

Click to collapse



Nothing. It just loads.


----------



## ramiabouzahra (Nov 4, 2017)

WerewolfGang said:


> Nothing. It just loads.
> 
> ---------- Post added at 06:39 AM ---------- Previous post was at 06:38 AM ----------
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Impossible not to get a message.
ANY message. Even if it is "Fastboot CMD waiting" etc, ANY message.


----------



## genterminl (Mar 12, 2022)

My problem is that with the A1-830 stuck on 4.4.2 there are lots of apps I'd love to run which just don't support that old android version, so I can't install them at all.  Is there anything in xposed which might help with that?


----------

